# ⚠︎ Brother OneHitDone Gone VERTICAL ⇪



## OneHitDone (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess it's time to introduce myself over here in the Vertical Growing section of the forum. Typically I have been lurking around in the "LED and Other" section of the site but I have decided to give some vertical growing a try. I am always keeping my eye on the other lighting techs but for getting things rolling I will be using all HID for now. Waiting on you @ttystikk to show us if cobs are the way for vertical!

Ok, I went from a 3x4 multi-level veg / pre-flower box with a dedicated final flower 5x5 which will now be a 4x5x8ft tall single level veg with a 5x5x8ft tall final flower box.
My plan is to have 4 vert monsters in the 5x5 at any given time. Staggering my timing so 2 will be harvested approximately monthly and two new vegged up beasts swapped in.

So it will be 6 big ass DWC plant sites. I will be using 10gal Rubbermaid Brute Waste Bins for my dwc modules.
2 cans with plants and a 3rd as a controller for each pair of plants. That gives me 23gal of nutrient for 2 plants.
This way I can gave independent control of the solution of each pair of plants depending on where they are in there stage of growth - veg, early flower, finishing, etc.

I am running a 600W Hortilux Blue MH for veg hung vertical in kitbashed china cool tube made into a heat extractor vert top hat. I know the Horti Blue is not supposed to operate vertically but I am trying it anyways 

At this stage I am still constructing and have not gutted out my flower box for reworking till the current harvest comes down. I will be running a pair of cool tubes stacked vertically with 600W Hortilux Super HPS's.
I want to be able to fully manage heat and have no need for a/c with the location I am at.

Veg DWC fully set up tonight and need to get working on my trellises. I plant to pull the lid with trellis from the veg dwc and slap it right on over to the flower box when the time comes

Here's a few pics of this mess getting rolling


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I guess it's time to introduce myself over here in the Vertical Growing section of the forum. Typically I have been lurking around in the "LED and Other" section of the site but I have decided to give some vertical growing a try. I am always keeping my eye on the other lighting techs but for getting things rolling I will be using all HID for now. Waiting on you @ttystikk to show us if cobs are the way for vertical!
> 
> Ok, I went from a 3x4 multi-level veg / pre-flower box with a dedicated final flower 5x5 which will now be a 4x5x8ft tall single level veg with a 5x5x8ft tall final flower box.
> My plan is to have 4 vert monsters in the 5x5 at any given time. Staggering my timing so 2 will be harvested approximately monthly and two new vegged up beasts swapped in.
> ...


Oh yeah- they're the way, all right.

Ignoring the manufacturer's recommendations about lamp mounting and orientation invites spectrum shift and early lamp failure.


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 23, 2016)

First 2 trellises built and will start training these ladies onto them tomorrow.
I built the trellises so that I can fold the outsides forward in case I want them to be more circular once moved into the flower box. Want to get all them nuggies as equal distance to the lamps as possible come bloom time


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

Awwwww shit- there goes da neighborhood!

Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Awwwww shit- there goes da neighborhood!
> 
> Lol


Check out what went on at my crib today, thread link in my sig line.


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 27, 2016)

The girls have taken well to their first trellis training and are off to a nice start


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 29, 2016)

A little update: things are rolling along flawlessly in veg.
Although, I am not used to removing this much material in veg lol
 

They are taking shape to the trellises nicely
  

Less than a week and my flower box will be empty and the rework to vert will begin in there. Can't wait to see the results first hand of flowering a whole vertical trellis canopy!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm Sub'd to see a vertical grow. Looks interesting.


----------



## Chillin chillin (May 5, 2016)

Nice, can't wait


----------



## OneHitDone (May 6, 2016)

5x5 has been gutted and the conversion to vertical is under way.
Gonna get the dwc set up first and work on a home brewed vertical light mover.
The plan now is to run a single 1000W Super HPS (or maybe some other lamp) with Hortilux Platinum ballast and moved the lamp up and down approx. 18" or so to get a nice coverage on the trellises and avoid hot spots.
Should be interesting


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Cool man. I'm tagging along here


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 6, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> 5x5 has been gutted and the conversion to vertical is under way.
> Gonna get the dwc set up first and work on a home brewed vertical light mover.
> The plan now is to run a single 1000W Super HPS (or maybe some other lamp) with Hortilux Platinum ballast and moved the lamp up and down approx. 18" or so to get a nice coverage on the trellises and avoid hot spots.
> Should be interesting
> View attachment 3674735


How you planning to do the light mover?


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> 5x5 has been gutted and the conversion to vertical is under way.
> Gonna get the dwc set up first and work on a home brewed vertical light mover.
> The plan now is to run a single 1000W Super HPS (or maybe some other lamp) with Hortilux Platinum ballast and moved the lamp up and down approx. 18" or so to get a nice coverage on the trellises and avoid hot spots.
> Should be interesting
> View attachment 3674735


I thought about this and I'd decided on moving it 3 feet in a 4' trellis.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 7, 2016)

I have an idea using a bbq rotisserie motor and some cable and pulleys. Bare lamp and a cord doesn't weigh shit so I think one of the high torque specials should do the trick.
The lamp centered on the trellis will throw light all over. My thinking is to move the high intensity center of the lamp up and down to get more uniform density and avoid hot spots.

Who says a 600W Hortilux Blue won't work vert bare bulb style?


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 7, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I have an idea using a bbq rotisserie motor and some cable and pulleys. Bare lamp and a cord doesn't weigh shit so I think one of the high torque specials should do the trick.
> The lamp centered on the trellis will throw light all over. My thinking is to move the high intensity center of the lamp up and down to get more uniform density and avoid hot spots.
> 
> Who says a 600W Hortilux Blue won't work vert bare bulb style?
> View attachment 3675367


Let us know how you do it when its done. I just cant see how it would work.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Look up 'Light Rail'. Place a pulley at each end of one, directly over the middle of your silo. You can hang a bare bulb socket from each one of you want two silos adjacent to one another or just put a counterweight on the end you won't use. Attach a piece of cord to the carrier of the light mover, through the pulleys and attach the light cord to one end and counterweight to the other end. Plug the Light Rail into the same timer as that controlling your lights and ¡voila! Instant vertical light mover!


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

As for the circular style, you'll need an old mountain bike...


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I have an idea using a bbq rotisserie motor and some cable and pulleys. Bare lamp and a cord doesn't weigh shit so I think one of the high torque specials should do the trick.
> The lamp centered on the trellis will throw light all over. My thinking is to move the high intensity center of the lamp up and down to get more uniform density and avoid hot spots.
> 
> Who says a 600W Hortilux Blue won't work vert bare bulb style?
> View attachment 3675367


Make sure your chosen lamp is rated for vertical operation. I've run across a few that aren't.


----------



## pinner420 (May 8, 2016)




----------



## OneHitDone (May 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3676546


@pinner420 I have never played with Light Rails before. How does the motor know when it needs to reverse?


----------



## pinner420 (May 8, 2016)

Set screws that hit a return switch


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> @pinner420 I have never played with Light Rails before. How does the motor know when it needs to reverse?


Bumpers hit a reverse switch.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 12, 2016)

Quick update on the girls:
Things are looking really good. They just got a foliar so that's why their looking like they've been ridden hard and put away wet lol

  

@pinner420 thanks for the tip on the light mover modification.  
After you bringing that idea to my attention I decided to go that route since it will take less engineering and realistically be cheaper in the end.
I have a Light Rail 4 on the way!


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Quick update on the girls:
> Things are looking really good. They just got a foliar so that's why their looking like they've been ridden hard and put away wet lol
> 
> View attachment 3679551 View attachment 3679552
> ...


What am I, chopped liver? I could swear I mentioned the light rail mover! Maybe it was someone else?


----------



## OneHitDone (May 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What am I, chopped liver? I could swear I mentioned the light rail mover! Maybe it was someone else?


Two of you did, but he posted pic so stole your credit


----------



## OneHitDone (May 15, 2016)

Um..Ya Few more weeks of veg and it should be show time.
Never had a stem like this indoor before! Gonna be interesting

Flower box hydro system is about ready to roll and light mover will be here tomorrow so I can get to setting that up


----------



## OneHitDone (May 16, 2016)

A little 10 Gallon Rubbermaid DWC root Porn


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> A little 10 Gallon Rubbermaid DWC root Porn
> View attachment 3682979 View attachment 3682980


Nice roots man


----------



## OneHitDone (May 17, 2016)

Latest addition to my stable


----------



## OneHitDone (May 18, 2016)

Starting to feel a bit more like a builder than a grower...... but this project is getting there 

Carbon filter is going on the roof of the box inside it's own box that will allow it to draw air straight out the top of the grow with no fans and shit hanging inside.
 
That is a 39" CAN filter - fun trying to get that up on the roof by yourself!

Overhead view of the RDWC flower sites
 

Have a light mover sitting here ready to be rigged up
 

The control center for the flower box RDWC. It looks like a cluster fuck but what I have going is 1 res for each pair of plants. Since the plants will be staggered on cycle by around 4 weeks this will allow me to run different nute ratios should I want to. Late flower vs early flower etc.
I have everything valved so I can pump the water out of the system without dropping any more pumps or hoses into the reservoirs.


Had to customize the air intake to draw through the door since that is the only area on this box that will be easily accessible. Set it up so I can use any standard hvac filters on the inlet. Cheap and change often to keep them buds dust and hair free


----------



## pinner420 (May 18, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Starting to feel a bit more like a builder than a grower...... but this project is getting there
> 
> Carbon filter is going on the roof of the box inside it's own box that will allow it to draw air straight out the top of the grow with no fans and shit hanging inside.
> View attachment 3684719
> ...


I'm also running 4 plants. Need to plum secondaryrez wanna test Mills.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 20, 2016)

My girls are looking good and filling the trellis quickly.
They should be ready to roll just about the time I pull all the last details together on my flower box and get it back up and running


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 23, 2016)

Wow these plants are huge.

Subbed for what looks like an insane grow to come lol........


----------



## OneHitDone (May 24, 2016)

Shit is getting thick in here!!
Gotta get this light mover set up soon (once pulleys get here) and hopefully be ready to launch these big girls into flower by the end of the week.
I'm within 14" of the top of the 6' trellis. Am I close to flower time @ttystikk ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Shit is getting thick in here!!
> Gotta get this light mover set up soon (once pulleys get here) and hopefully be ready to launch these big girls into flower by the end of the week.
> I'm within 14" of the top of the 6' trellis. Am I close to flower time @ttystikk ?
> View attachment 3689504 View attachment 3689505


Up to you, bro- if you wait much longer though, you may find yourself needing to sharpen your machete...


----------



## OneHitDone (May 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Up to you, bro- if you wait much longer though, you may find yourself needing to sharpen your machete...


That's why I decided I better get the light moving. I know this is going to blow the fuck up and there's know way all the buds will be tight on the trellis once things get going.
Going to be a new experience for sure


----------



## pinner420 (May 24, 2016)




----------



## OneHitDone (May 26, 2016)

Ok @pinner420 I got my mover all jerry rigged up. Not the prettiest and kind of a prototype that took two go rounds to get to where I was happy.
Originally I mounted this contraption to the ceiling of the box but didn't like having a bunch of shit hanging to maneuver the trellises around when I'm trying to move them in and out. Soo... up on the roof it went!
Nice open ceiling with no fans, filters, or anything else getting in my way

  

A few last minute ducting hookups and minor details tomorrow and those big bitches are moving in to start flowering!


----------



## OneHitDone (May 26, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I'm also running 4 plants. Need to plum secondaryrez wanna test Mills.


What exactly is Mills?


----------



## pinner420 (May 26, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> What exactly is Mills?


Dutch nutrition but Hella expensive.


----------



## Chillin chillin (May 26, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Dutch nutrition but Hella expensive.


Bad mistake. The quality of Mills finished product is D- @Best


----------



## pinner420 (May 26, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Bad mistake. The quality of Mills finished product is D- @Best


Thanks saved me a ton.


----------



## Chillin chillin (May 26, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Thanks saved me a ton.


 Believe me I wish the hydro guy did not talk me into that 1.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 27, 2016)

Ok boys, the Horti Platinum has once again struck an arc in the 5x5 and we are off for my first ever vertical flower session!
I will be taking pics with the hps off in the future but for the moment you get the idea.
Couple loose ends to button up tomorrow like a fucking leaky piece of shit uniseal on my res but tomorrow will be their first day if 12 hour pitch black so let the show begin!
I can't believe these bitches have those 10 Gal Brute's packed with roots and half way down the 2" drain too


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 27, 2016)

This is going to be crazy !

I can't believe the roots are that big already damn.


----------



## pinner420 (May 27, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok boys, the Horti Platinum has once again struck an arc in the 5x5 and we are off for my first ever vertical flower session!
> I will be taking pics with the hps off in the future but for the moment you get the idea.
> Couple loose ends to button up tomorrow like a fucking leaky piece of shit uniseal on my res but tomorrow will be their first day if 12 hour pitch black so let the show begin!
> I can't believe these bitches have those 10 Gal Brute's packed with roots and half way down the 2" drain too
> ...


I've taken to wobbling the bit when I cut in my unis I also wrap three times with pipe thread... especially on round surfaces.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I've taken to wobbling the bit when I cut in my unis I also wrap three times with pipe thread... especially on round surfaces.


FUCK UNISEALS. I built my entire RDWC system around 1" bulkhead fittings and they work awesome, even when stepped on.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok boys, the Horti Platinum has once again struck an arc in the 5x5 and we are off for my first ever vertical flower session!
> I will be taking pics with the hps off in the future but for the moment you get the idea.
> Couple loose ends to button up tomorrow like a fucking leaky piece of shit uniseal on my res but tomorrow will be their first day if 12 hour pitch black so let the show begin!
> I can't believe these bitches have those 10 Gal Brute's packed with roots and half way down the 2" drain too
> ...


I just got a revolution micro ballast for testing, and it not only has similar low frequency square wave performance to your horti platinum unit, but it has an integrated DE fixture! 

I haven't figured out how to run it vertical yet, however...


----------



## pinner420 (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> FUCK UNISEALS. I built my entire RDWC system around 1" bulkhead fittings and they work awesome, even when stepped on.
> View attachment 3692643


It's would be sweet to use flexible 1 inch. Would dig the option of being able to nudge a site.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> It's would be sweet to use flexible 1 inch. Would dig the option of being able to nudge a site.


Flexible 1" hose and Home Depot irrigation fittings and you can make any configuration you like. CHEAP.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

@pinner420 I forgot another huge advantage to flexible hose and bulkhead fittings; ease of refits.

I've totally reconfigured my RDWC system more times than I can count and every time it's done in less than an hour, usually without so much as cutting additional hose to length. 

Try THAT with uniseals and rigid PVC!


----------



## pinner420 (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @pinner420 I forgot another huge advantage to flexible hose and bulkhead fittings; ease of refits.
> 
> I've totally reconfigured my RDWC system more times than I can count and every time it's done in less than an hour, usually without so much as cutting additional hose to length.
> 
> Try THAT with uniseals and rigid PVC!


I feel it... trust me...


----------



## OneHitDone (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I just got a revolution micro ballast for testing, and it not only has similar low frequency square wave performance to your horti platinum unit, but it has an integrated DE fixture!
> 
> I haven't figured out how to run it vertical yet, however...


DE lamps are "Horizontal" only.
Gonna be in the same situation as me running my Horti Blue Vertical


----------



## OneHitDone (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> FUCK UNISEALS. I built my entire RDWC system around 1" bulkhead fittings and they work awesome, even when stepped on.
> View attachment 3692643


Trust me, I like those too but they are not big enough lol
My girls have the 2" pipe half blocked with roots and I am moving a LOT of water.

Uniseals would be great going into ridig material. The problem is installing them the wall of a container that flexes all over the place. Your hole gets all egg shaped with the flexing trying to get the seal and fitting in place.

Had I found a competitively prices square tub I would have used 2" pvc bulkheads. The round containers limit your options.

It's all good, 1 little drip to fix up and this system will be super reliable and crank out some dope!


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Trust me, I like those too but they are not big enough lol
> My girls have the 2" pipe half blocked with roots and I am moving a LOT of water.
> 
> Uniseals would be great going into ridig material. The problem is installing them the wall of a container that flexes all over the place. Your hole gets all egg shaped with the flexing trying to get the seal and fitting in place.
> ...


My plants are six feet tall, four feet wide and pull up to two pounds each. If they're big enough for me...


----------



## pinner420 (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My plants are six feet tall, four feet wide and pull up to two pounds each. If they're big enough for me...


Only problems that vertical dudes can grasp


----------



## OneHitDone (May 27, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Bad mistake. The quality of Mills finished product is D- @Best


What synthetic line do you feel makes the best finished product?


----------



## Chillin chillin (May 28, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> What synthetic line do you feel makes the best finished product?


 It's took years to figure this. I like to mix n match, my friend owns a hydro store in LA and I've tried just about everything. 
Protek
Aqua flakes
Full power
Multi zen/ bud xl
Cal mag
Vitamins
Bud blood/ bud igniter
Big bug
Kool bloom
Overdrive
Teas
That's what works best for me
And of course not all @ once


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> It's took years to figure this. I like to mix n match, my friend owns a hydro store in LA and I've tried just about everything.
> Protek
> Aqua flakes
> Full power
> ...


For a REAL education in plant nutrition, search for the thread titled reverse engineering everyone's nutrients. 

THEY'RE ALL THE SAME.


----------



## Chillin chillin (May 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> For a REAL education in plant nutrition, search for the thread titled reverse engineering everyone's nutrients.
> 
> THEY'RE ALL THE SAME.


 Please tell me you seriously don't think all nutrients are the same


----------



## OneHitDone (May 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Please tell me you seriously don't think all nutrients are the same


It sounds good to say they are all the same but I don't believe they are either.
Wish I had taken some fucking chemistry classes and been smarter 
Just looking at something like Flora Nova or Ionic being able to get that Calcium load in the same bottle as the phosphorous you know something is different


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Please tell me you seriously don't think all nutrients are the same


Please tell me you don't have a college degree in the sciences and just say that?

26 minerals make up the entire profile of necessary nutrients. PERIOD. 

Humics and non mineral boosters and PGRs and enzymes are nice but not strictly necessary. 

Follow the advice in the thread and you can find yourself saving easily 90% or more on nutrition for your plants.


----------



## Chillin chillin (May 28, 2016)

I don't pay 1$ for any nutes so prices don't concern me


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> It sounds good to say they are all the same but I don't believe they are either.
> Wish I had taken some fucking chemistry classes and been smarter
> Just looking at something like Flora Nova or Ionic being able to get that Calcium load in the same bottle as the phosphorous you know something is different


Then do yourself a favor and start listening to those who DID get their chemistry degrees.

Or, keep listening to the 'bruh' science, which is all that hydro store water bottled nutes are about.

Besides, why on earth would you ever NOT want to know exactly what you're pouring in your plants, anyway?!


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Please tell me you seriously don't think all nutrients are the same


Quick quiz; what's the number one nutrient in cal-mag?


----------



## OneHitDone (May 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Please tell me you don't have a college degree in the sciences and just say that?
> 
> 26 minerals make up the entire profile of necessary nutrients. PERIOD.
> 
> ...


Not saying I believe they contain magical minerals, but there are different ways to get those same minerals to the plant as far as the components of the solution


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Not saying I believe they contain magical minerals, but there are different ways to get those same minerals to the plant as far as the components of the solution


No, there aren't; that mineral is either water soluble and thus 'available' or it isn't and is thus 'unavailable' without further breakdown in the soil- this is the basic difference between organics and hydroponics.

HOW that mineral is made water soluble varies, but only slightly- and it doesn't affect uptake or availability.


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Quick quiz; what's the number one nutrient in cal-mag?


NITROGEN. 

Why?


----------



## pinner420 (May 28, 2016)

Ionic falls short on well water thinking of getting some ro water integrated to see if filtering out the bicarbonates will boost calcium mobility.


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Ionic falls short on well water thinking of getting some ro water integrated to see if filtering out the bicarbonates will boost calcium mobility.


It definitely will.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> NITROGEN.
> 
> Why?


Because without N the plants can't uptake the other nutes......?


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Because without N the plants can't uptake the other nutes......?


No, because the only way to get calcium in solution is as calcium nitrate. Nitrogen! 

Then, to make magnesium compatible you can't use epsom salt because the sulphur would flocculate with the calcium and precipitate out of solution as calcium sulfate, aka gypsum, or the same stuff drywall is made of.

Instead, they use mag nitrate... whaddayaknow, more nitrogen! 

So NOW you know why things green up so much when you use it- it's not from what's on the label, it's from what they DON'T tell you about it.

Do you like running your garden by guesswork? I don't. And I don't recommend it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, because the only way to get calcium in solution is s calcium nitrate.
> 
> Then, to make magnesium compatible you can't use epsom salt because the sulphur would flocculate with the calcium and perchlorate out of solution as calcium sulfate, aka gypsum, or the same stuff drywall is made of.
> 
> ...


Thank you I figured I was about to learn something.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)

Just get yourself one of these going and let the soil do the work 
http://rollitup.org/t/300-year-old-food-forest-in-vietnam.889887/


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just get yourself one of these going and let the soil do the work
> http://rollitup.org/t/300-year-old-food-forest-in-vietnam.889887/


I'm totally planting something like that here in Colorado when I get the chance. 

My grandparents, depression and Dust Bowl survivors both, planted all sorts of edibles around their house, from a huge garden to apple trees, a black walnut tree, various berries and more. 

It kept them healthy, in shape and more money in their pocket- and us grandkids, too! Not a bad return on the investment of decorating their home with edible plants.


----------



## pinner420 (May 28, 2016)

Positive I roll 20k of corn and 10k of tomatoes just to be part of the 1% that can grow anything..


----------



## Jozikins (May 31, 2016)

That seems like an awful lot of money spent on veg time but the results should be epic! Clean grow and I like the ingenuity.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 31, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> That seems like an awful lot of money spent on veg time but the results should be epic! Clean grow and I like the ingenuity.


Now now, that's some of that efficiency yada yada talk like they do over in the LED section 
Seriously though, I like most have my veg room running 365 anyway so it's just a matter of when you put them in


----------



## Jozikins (May 31, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Now now, that's some of that efficiency yada yada talk like they do over in the LED section
> Seriously though, I like most have my veg room running 365 anyway so it's just a matter of when you put them in


True that, it's nice running perpetual


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> True that, it's nice running perpetual


It's the ooooooooooonly way to fly!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 3, 2016)

A little update on my first vert adventure:
Well, 24hrs after wrestling the girls into the flower box shit went bad. Everything was drooping on both plants.
Same system design, same nutes, only light spectrum change. 

Been sweating it going over this play by play and nursing them along with every trick I can come up with. The night I ended up with the lovely aquarium aroma but it is strange because nothing is slimy. Anyways - flush, pool peroxide, flush pool shock, etc.
Not things are tuning around but the girls lost a lot of there older fans.
All I can come up with is that the shear weight of the root balls hanging on themselves when lifted out of the Rubbermaids was enough to do damage to the roots to the point of causing this.
I have a solution devised already that will allow me to move the whole Rubbermaid when the time comes rather than removing the lid with the plant.
Once the girls put on a few more clothes I will get some updated pics
Still looking forward to this vertical adventure!


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 3, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> A little update on my first vert adventure:
> Well, 24hrs after wrestling the girls into the flower box shit went bad. Everything was drooping on both plants.
> Same system design, same nutes, only light spectrum change.
> 
> ...


Throw a touch of b1 at'em.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Throw a touch of b1 at'em.


What's that good for?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Transplant shock and it makes their nipples hard!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Transplant shock and it makes their nipples hard!


l Will have to try that.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 3, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Transplant shock and it makes their nipples hard!


I snuck in a little Jumpstart


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 4, 2016)

Brother OneHitDone is Not Done with Doin the Vert Runs!!
Minor adjustments to the system to make my Rubbermaids moveable
When store bought bulkheads just don't fit the bill:


If you found this post searching for RDWC or DWC, pay attenting - all the growers in the know are here in the vert section and you might learn a thing or two.
Like this, using big ass Uniseals like 2"ers, Installing them from the inside out on your curved tubs gives a much better fit when possible


Then a safety bead of polyurethane and I'm feeling good about this setup


Now I can just slip some cheap ass 2" vinyl discharge hose over the 1 1/2 unions poking out and clamp them down. No barbs so they will slide ride off when it comes time to move them back and forth from veg and flower


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 4, 2016)

And a little bud porn from an undisclosed location of my garden, shit is getting stinky and sticky up in here 

Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel
   

Samsara Seeds Spiritual Punk
Nobody is praying harder than this girl tonight!


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 4, 2016)

So 2 to 1.5 where did ya get the hose.?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 4, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> So 2 to 1.5 where did ya get the hose.?


Homie Diaper
The 1 1/2 unions are close to 2" od


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

For having these girls knocking on deaths door a week ago I am very happy with what I have today!
I am not a scrog master so applying it to vertical is definitely a new challenge. I am starting to see what needs to be done with secondary branches etc.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 5, 2016)

Haven't seen many grows with Samsara gear how is the smoke? 

When you started cutting off branches to place the plant on the trellis did you cut them off over a period of several days or all at once? How did they respond as far as stress and growth rate?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Haven't seen many grows with Samsara gear how is the smoke?
> 
> When you started cutting off branches to place the plant on the trellis did you cut them off over a period of several days or all at once? How did they respond as far as stress and growth rate?


The Samsara Sweet Black Angel is a fucking knock out. Super Sweet, Fueley, Peppery Funk. I would put it head to head with any strain going around the Norcal circle. Many of my closest friends prefer it to anything else.
I am still working through the Spiritual Punk and Green Love Potion. I have a couple different pheno's I'm regrowing do to some issues in the last run of them. I want to make sure I keep the best.

As far as cutting branches I only removed what wouldn't train to the trellis well and the plant showed no signs of slowing down. If you grow this way and you are happy with the strain your running there is no need to keep mother plants. Just use the material removed for training to make clones. And BIG Ass clones at that


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Please tell me you seriously don't think all nutrients are the same


The results are. In my experience. Ive used everything on them shelves....all the same end result. Super minor differences in taste and smell....maybe...thats more growroom related and the end user really. There all the same to me. From Dyna...ionic...advanced...canna...h&g...botanicare..general...dutch master...cyco...mills... ALL THE SAME to me. Its like comparing silicate products....same shit..different label. Ive never used any nutrient or additive that made me go wow compared to another similar product. Once i learned how to use them and got a decent EC and pH meter that is. To be honest the best additive ive ever used is a kelp extract and fulvic acid as a foliar spray once in awhile in veg ajd early flower. What really made me go wow is topping and canopy management for a room full of prime tops. And then sealing up the room and running co2. That made me rethink decades of how i thought growrooms should operate.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> It sounds good to say they are all the same but I don't believe they are either.
> Wish I had taken some fucking chemistry classes and been smarter
> Just looking at something like Flora Nova or Ionic being able to get that Calcium load in the same bottle as the phosphorous you know something is different


Its the calcium and sulphur thats the problem. And why true one parts are rare.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> The results are. In my experience. Ive used everything on them shelves....all the same end result. Super minor differences in taste and smell....maybe...thats more growroom related and the end user really. There all the same to me. From Dyna...ionic...advanced...canna...h&g...botanicare..general...dutch master...cyco...mills... ALL THE SAME to me. Its like comparing silicate products....same shit..different label. Ive never used any nutrient or additive that made me go wow compared to another similar product. Once i learned how to use them and got a decent EC and pH meter that is. To be honest the best additive ive ever used is a kelp extract and fulvic acid as a foliar spray once in awhile in veg ajd early flower. What really made me go wow is topping and canopy management for a room full of prime tops. And then sealing up the room and running co2. That made me rethink decades of how i thought growrooms should operate.


Still to say Pure Blend Pro and General Hydroponics Flora Series are the same?
Maybe end results very similar but the products are very different. How can you compare EC readings between a product made of Composted Sea Bird Shit to that of one composed of pure mineral salts?


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Not saying I believe they contain magical minerals, but there are different ways to get those same minerals to the plant as far as the components of the solution


Thats not true. Its the same for any common c3 plant.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Its the calcium and sulphur thats the problem. And why true one parts are rare.


True, what products would you say are a "true one part"?


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Still to say Pure Blend Pro and General Hydroponics Flora Series are the same?
> Maybe end results very similar but the products are very different. How can you compare EC readings between a product made of Composted Sea Bird Shit to that of one composed of pure mineral salts?


Ec readings in a partly.or mostly organic base is near impossible first off. This was one of the early problems with the original Pure Blend Nutrient back in the nineties during testing in greenhouses (Growers Edge Sept 1997). And yes they are totally different in make up. But the end results are nearly identical if you have a consistent amd controllable growroom no matter what the climate and weather conditions are outside.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> True, what products would you say are a "true one part"?


I would say Ionic but its diluted as hell. And i found precipitate in a bottle of Bloom last week. Cns 17 is another one. Dynagro...still rocking fat colas simce the early eighties...theres a few. But nute companys like to play it safe in a two part mostly. Dry powders can be considered a one part. All the way back to ECO.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Ec readings in a partly.or mostly organic base is near impossible first off. This was one of the early problems with the original Pure Blend Nutrient back in the nineties during testing in greenhouses (Growers Edge Sept 1997). And yes they are totally different in make up. But the end results are nearly identical if you have a consistent amd controllable growroom no matter what the climate and weather conditions are outside.


That is what I was referring to with trying to use EC readings with the two nutrients


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> That is what I was referring to with trying to use EC readings with the two nutrients


In coco coir i stick with tried and true target ec numbers no matter what base brand i have on hand. 1.0 - 2.0 has worked for no matter the strain...depending on stage of development that strain is in. Been sticking to these targets for as long as ive been using coco coir. Long time.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I would say Ionic but its diluted as hell. And i found precipitate in a bottle of Bloom last week. Cns 17 is another one. Dynagro...still rocking fat colas simce the early eighties...theres a few. But nute companys like to play it safe in a two part mostly. Dry powders can be considered a one part. All the way back to ECO.


Does the precipitate in the ionic dissolve once mixed into solution?


----------



## since1991 (Jun 5, 2016)

It wasnt much...but no..Little rocks of calcium clanging around in the bottom of the jug. A couple plopped out the size of half of a pea. I took it back. They might be slippin' down in Lansing. And they frikin raised there prices....again. Its a love hate relationship with HDI ....for awhile now. And they let Harley Smith go after years of work. Hes over at npk industries now and hes a great guy. Very smart and an ole industry veteran. He knows plant nutrient chemistry like no one else ive met....ever.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> It wasnt much...but no..Little rocks of calcium clanging around in the bottom of the jug. A couple plopped out the size of half of a pea. I took it back. They might be slippin' down in Lansing. And they frikin raised there prices....again. Its a love hate relationship with HDI ....for awhile now. And they let Harley Smith go after years of work. Hes over at npk industries now and hes a great guy. Very smart and an ole industry veteran. He knows plant nutrient chemistry like no one else ive met....ever.


Didn't you see the special note?
SPECIAL NOTE
"IONIC
is manufactured by a revolutionary
process. It produces a clear translucent liquid
without precipitation or sediment. However
under certain conditions there may be a few
flat white crystals in the bottle. These are the
end products of the complex manufacturing
reactions and are accounted for in that
process.
They have absolutely no significance in terms
of the formulation and can safely be ignored."

ftp://ftp.growthtechnology.com/instructions/IONIC-instructions.pdf


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 5, 2016)

I am usually a three part powder guy but developed an interest in the GH Flora Nova line due to the Biostimulant load that it contains.
Been using that lately with great results
 

And not there is no solid shit at the bottom of the bottle as some have claimed to experience


----------



## since1991 (Jun 6, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Didn't you see the special note?
> SPECIAL NOTE
> "IONIC
> is manufactured by a revolutionary
> ...


Yeah. ...thats what they say. But these were more than little flakes of precipitate. And in my mind thats just less calcium my plants are getting because its boind up in precipitate and not available. So i took it back. Honestly....thats the first jug in decades of using Ionic grow and bloom. Its a solid brand. I know it very well. 4 tspns per gallon of water is alot but it puts me in the sweet spot for coco coir crops. About 1.4 EC. I will continue to use that or lately ive been switching up one bloom room with Canna Coco. A & B. I like that brand too. Very similar...near identical results. And dilution is similar at 2 tspns of each parts A & B. EC target number is about 1.4 also. Give or take a point or two.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 6, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Yeah. ...thats what they say. But these were more than little flakes of precipitate. And in my mind thats just less calcium my plants are getting because its boind up in precipitate and not available. So i took it back. Honestly....thats the first jug in decades of using Ionic grow and bloom. Its a solid brand. I know it very well. 4 tspns per gallon of water is alot but it puts me in the sweet spot for coco coir crops. About 1.4 EC. I will continue to use that or lately ive been switching up one bloom room with Canna Coco. A & B. I like that brand too. Very similar...near identical results. And dilution is similar at 2 tspns of each parts A & B. EC target number is about 1.4 also. Give or take a point or two.


So 4tsp per gallon of ionic only puts you at an EC of 1.4? What is the EC of your base water?

My tap is .2 EC. 1tsp per gallon Flora Nova will put you at 1.5EC (1.3 EC of Nutrients). 6ml per gallon will put you at 2.0EC.
Super concentrated stuff! That is the only reason I see it as a possible economical option


----------



## since1991 (Jun 6, 2016)

My starting tap water is 0.2 EC or 110 ppm (500 scale).


----------



## since1991 (Jun 6, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> So 4tsp per gallon of ionic only puts you at an EC of 1.4? What is the EC of your base water?
> 
> My tap is .2 EC. 1tsp per gallon Flora Nova will put you at 1.5EC (1.3 EC of Nutrients). 6ml per gallon will put you at 2.0EC.
> Super concentrated stuff! That is the only reason I see it as a possible economical option


How much is a gallon of FloraNova? See....it all equals out in the end.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 6, 2016)

Besides Advanced and the various brand additives....most base nutrient brands (the major brand popular ones) are roughly similar in price once factoring in dilution rates (how much you use).


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 6, 2016)

since1991 said:


> How much is a gallon of FloraNova? See....it all equals out in the end.


You can get a gallon of Nova for about $60 to your door online.
Here is where things get very different..Flora Nova contains Amino Acids and I believe Fulvic and some other bio's as well. I am trying to pin GH down as to what exactly is in there. The tech promptly offered up "Protein Hydrolysate" and was very assuring that you need NO additional products when using Flora Nova. Only thing they even slightly suggest as a supplement is Koolbloom


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 6, 2016)

I grow a lot more than herb and it is working outstanding on food crops as well, 5ml per gallon in tap


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 7, 2016)

Jones'n fir pics of the new plumb'n.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 7, 2016)

Lol, nothing fancy. Just some wrinkley discharge tubing clamped to the home brewed fittings.
I'll get you a shot tonight when lights are on


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 7, 2016)

In the mean time here's a few more Flora Nova growing pics
5ml per gal in Tap water


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok @pinner420 don't laugh at my limp dick discharge tubing. It looks pinched off but is flowing just fine. I will source a hose that holds it's shape better later when I have nothing better to do. Right now just have to grow some herb
Notice the 1/2 vinyl tubing now coming off the manifold that I can also just unplug
  

The girls in flower are now back on the program as verified by the amount of nutrient they are drinking and really pistiling out.
Should Vert be bud porn time in no time!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 8, 2016)

Lol @Limp dick hose. 

When I got a kink like that, crap like hydroton rocks would catch in it and eventually lead to a clog.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol @Limp dick hose.
> 
> When I got a kink like that, crap like hydroton rocks would catch in it and eventually lead to a clog.


It's 2" hose and probably has more than 1" diameter free flowing.

Why do you have that much shit getting loose inside your dwc's? Maybe that's part of your reliability troubles


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 8, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> It's 2" hose and probably has more than 1" diameter free flowing.
> 
> Why do you have that much shit getting loose inside your dwc's? Maybe that's part of your reliability troubles


Cuz reality and netpots. 

So I'm going with a more consistent approach.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Cuz reality and netpots.
> 
> So I'm going with a more consistent approach.


When we gettin pics of some coco veggin?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 8, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> When we gettin pics of some coco veggin?


Funny how the world turns. I switched from coir to rdwc 5 years ago. That setup looks dope now I just need to go to Haber freight and get those roller stands for ultimate modularity.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Funny how the world turns. I switched from coir to rdwc 5 years ago. That setup looks dope now I just need to go to Haber freight and get those roller stands for ultimate modularity.


You got a link so I can look for them too?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 8, 2016)

They were in a pile by the front door. They had one that looked ideal for our 27 gallon totes.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 8, 2016)

The more I hang out in certain places of this forum the more humbled I am by the knowledge there is available if you look in the "right" places. Boy do I have a lot to learn.........


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 8, 2016)

A few picks from tonight with the HPS Platinum Blaster turned off
    

Batch #2 Kicking ass in veg
Gonna get the trellis in soon


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm envious of your ladies legs! They're thick and sexy! I'll get there with time. Mine are half their size, but sexy! My outside ladies legs are sweet though.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just floranova you say


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 9, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Just floranova you say


Yep, exclusively at the moment.
5ml per gal GROW in veg 1.5EC
5ml per gal BLOOM in flower 1.5EC
May ramp up to around 6.5ml per gal mid flower 1.8-1.9ish
Will see, kinda driving by the seat of my pants at the moment


----------



## zep_lover (Jun 9, 2016)

looking great!i run jacks pro hydroponic 5-12-26 in a ppk system.i run around 1.2 ec.i run 2 600 hps stacked in a 4 foot by 4 foot by 6 foot high cabinet.i like your filter outside,i dont have the head room to do that.


----------



## zep_lover (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

zep_lover said:


> View attachment 3704220


That's a nice looking vertical grow you got going there!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 9, 2016)

zep_lover said:


> looking great!i run jacks pro hydroponic 5-12-26 in a ppk system.i run around 1.2 ec.i run 2 600 hps stacked in a 4 foot by 4 foot by 6 foot high cabinet.i like your filter outside,i dont have the head room to do that.


Can you elaborate on ppk system?

I was gonna run two 600's stacked but decided to try the 1000 on a mover first. 1 lamp (cheaper at that), 1 ballast etc.

Ditto @ttystikk , bad ass vert grow you have there


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 9, 2016)

You guys are going to be the death of me I swear lol.......must not go vert yet, need more practice.......


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You guys are going to be the death of me I swear lol.......must not go vert yet, need more practice.......


Why wait?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why wait?


I have someone in my ear saying the same thing, and my logical response was I have never used a regular SCROG either so if it's new to my what difference does it make if it grows up or across lol...........


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have someone in my ear saying the same thing, and my logical response was I have never used a regular SCROG either so if it's new to my what difference does it make if it grows up or across lol...........


I'll tell you; the difference is there's less training with vertical.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll tell you; the difference is there's less training with vertical.


Really......well I incorrectly assumed the opposite lol..........


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Really......well I incorrectly assumed the opposite lol..........


It turns out that plants like to grow UP. Who knew?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It turns out that plants like to grow UP. Who knew?


Makes sense lol.........off to research vertical tent grows SMH...........


----------



## zep_lover (Jun 10, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Can you elaborate on ppk system?
> 
> I was gonna run two 600's stacked but decided to try the 1000 on a mover first. 1 lamp (cheaper at that), 1 ballast etc.
> 
> Ditto @ttystikk , bad ass vert grow you have there


the ppk system was started by a guy named delta9nxs on icmag. 
it uses a perched water table.the top container holds your medium (the prefered medium is turface)and your plant.
there is a tail piece in the top container that goes into the bottom container.you set your level of nutrients in the bottom container to set your air gap.
the air gap is how you set the perched water table.the tailpiece is filled with your medium and allows your top fed nutrients to return to your main res.
the tailpiece also allows your plant to drink from the bottom container if your pump quits or your timer fails by wicking up the nutrients through the tail piece.
most people use jacks hydro mix 5-12-26 and calcium nitrate mixed to 1.2 ec or around 650 ppm.that is it.nothing else 
no chillers for the nutes.
it is pretty easy and cheap.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 10, 2016)

zep_lover said:


> the ppk system was started by a guy named delta9nxs on icmag.
> it uses a perched water table.the top container holds your medium (the prefered medium is turface)and your plant.
> there is a tail piece in the top container that goes into the bottom container.you set your level of nutrients in the bottom container to set your air gap.
> the air gap is how you set the perched water table.the tailpiece is filled with your medium and allows your top fed nutrients to return to your main res.
> ...


Any links to a build of those plant sites?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

zep_lover said:


> the ppk system was started by a guy named delta9nxs on icmag.
> it uses a perched water table.the top container holds your medium (the prefered medium is turface)and your plant.
> there is a tail piece in the top container that goes into the bottom container.you set your level of nutrients in the bottom container to set your air gap.
> the air gap is how you set the perched water table.the tailpiece is filled with your medium and allows your top fed nutrients to return to your main res.
> ...


I've spoken with him, he's a great gut and the system is pretty solid. Size of tailpiece and composition of substrate are the most finicky parts. Once it's running, it's really pretty boring in its consistency, lol

Another way to think of it is as a hybrid SIPS, or sub irrigated pot system. The wick is there but the hydro nutes are periodically topfed.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 10, 2016)

Does Turface heavily compact?
How is the root penetration vs a fluffer substrate such as coco?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Does Turface heavily compact?
> How is the root penetration vs a fluffer substrate such as coco?


Coco has problems with drainage. Turface does not compact but it must be thoroughly washed to get rid of the dust in it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Coco has problems with drainage. Turface does not compact but it must be thoroughly washed to get rid of the dust in it.


Does not mixing the coco with lets say perlite fix this issue?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 10, 2016)

Coco/perlite is the most beautiful thing you will ever see.
Many use coco straight. It just depends on the growing environment, plant vigor, watering frequency, etc.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Coco/perlite is the most beautiful thing you will ever see.
> Many use coco straight. It just depends on the growing environment, plant vigor, watering frequency, etc.


Soon enough I will see it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Soon enough I will see it.


It has to be heavy so the water doesn't sluice it out. 

They've been working on it for years, the bugs have been worked out.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It has to be heavy so the water doesn't sluice it out.
> 
> They've been working on it for years, the bugs have been worked out.


75%coco/25%perlite good?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

I use dry hydroponic nutrient salts, and I'm switching to this stuff called Tupur. It's coco, perlite and composted forest litter. So far I'm very happy with its performance.

I'm not running a PPK, however.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I use dry hydroponic nutrient salts, and I'm switching to this stuff called Tupur. It's coco, perlite and composted forest litter. So far I'm very happy with its performance.
> 
> I'm not running a PPK, however.


If you want west coast forest litter to contaminate your coco send me a prepaid flat rate box and I'll hook you up


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> If you want west coast forest litter to contaminate your coco send me a prepaid flat rate box and I'll hook you up


Composted? 

Can you beat 11.99 per ten gallons?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 11, 2016)

I love you guys but let's all just get a stripper and chill.... maybe Jamaica.... or Mexico. ... you know like fall or something.....


----------



## zep_lover (Jun 11, 2016)

the thread name on icmagdot com is "a ppk for a 6 plant limit".googling ppk should show where. turface is used for baseball infields.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I use dry hydroponic nutrient salts, and I'm switching to this stuff called Tupur. It's coco, perlite and composted forest litter. So far I'm very happy with its performance.
> 
> I'm not running a PPK, however.


I'm going to mix perlite with the cocotek from GH for my first coco run we shall see how it goes  I have been looking at the tupur though


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm going to mix perlite with the cocotek from GH for my first coco run we shall see how it goes  I have been looking at the tupur though


I like Tupur a lot so far.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I like Tupur a lot so far.


I will keep an eye out for your progress with it. My order has been placed so no going back now lol


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 12, 2016)

Update time: 
Batch 2 trellises built and up!
Time to get the next girls into shape!
   

And so you Jerks can't give me a hard time about my half pinched discharge tubing, I dolled that up!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Update time:
> Batch 2 trellises built and up!
> Time to get the next girls into shape!
> View attachment 3706651 View attachment 3706653 View attachment 3706654
> ...


Please don't tell me you used an ELBOW FITTING?!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Please don't tell me you used an ELBOW FITTING?!


What did you think it was, a knee?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 13, 2016)

Hairy Gorilla in my closet


----------



## shake&bake (Jun 13, 2016)

What's up got bored in the led section so decided to head on over here 

The grow looks good I've always wanted to try the vertical light mover trick but haven't ever gone past a micro grow. 

You should check out a library of links on icmag they have different formulas for making your own nutrients including the Lucas formula and several others. I've had friends use the cheapo nutrient plan with great results, I only do organics so couldn't tell you from first hand experience. I didn't notice any difference when smoking the birds except flavor.

I also just purchased a corn cob led from ngled I haven't used it yet but the thing is brighter than my friends 400 hps and only draws 160 watts I think you could definitely use one in veg, possible in flower but might be pushing it. Just figured if you like vertical you could stay vertical, but return to using LEDs


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 13, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> What's up got bored in the led section so decided to head on over here
> 
> The grow looks good I've always wanted to try the vertical light mover trick but haven't ever gone past a micro grow.
> 
> ...


Got a link to your corn cob?


----------



## shake&bake (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't really know how to do that I can put the address in and you can copy and paste its www.ngtled.com it's probable not what your thinking it is it uses smd chips bridgelux I believe and a lot at that. I figured if the nextlight mini works as good as it does this thing should kick some ass. 

Over on icmag someone reported getting 92k lux at four inches away. Just figured for the price it wouldn't hurt to try one out. They go all the way up to 250w so could easily replace that thousand with four of these and really rock it in vertical


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 14, 2016)

shake&bake said:


> Don't really know how to do that I can put the address in and you can copy and paste its www.ngtled.com it's probable not what your thinking it is it uses smd chips bridgelux I believe and a lot at that. I figured if the nextlight mini works as good as it does this thing should kick some ass.
> 
> Over on icmag someone reported getting 92k lux at four inches away. Just figured for the price it wouldn't hurt to try one out. They go all the way up to 250w so could easily replace that thousand with four of these and really rock it in vertical


Damn that website about made me throw up with all that sideways sliding shit lol
That's the style I expected. Did you purchase direct from the company?
It is going to take a lamp that style to really take out an hps for me. I'm not into giant erector set frame contraptions with cobs pointing sideways. Too much hardware to get in the way


----------



## shake&bake (Jun 14, 2016)

Can't say I've ever been on that site they must have recently changed it. I ordered from eBay and got the light in four days from China it took longer to get parts from Detroit about 600 miles away. If you do order one use a junk email I get about 10 offers a week from them. They do have some cool lights though.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 14, 2016)

With the heat coming on Im gonna be taking down my 600's and drop in the 315's. Big fat spectrum and FROSTY. I've had one center stage now for a couple months  I'm gonna steel your manifold injector and uniseal design this weekend and get some stuff upgraded.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 17, 2016)

A few updated pics for the thread.
Having to stand on a bucket to tie back your main top = Priceless!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 17, 2016)

How bout a little Green Love Potion from the other area of my garden


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> A few updated pics for the thread.
> Having to stand on a bucket to tie back your main top = Priceless!
> View attachment 3710024 View attachment 3710025 View attachment 3710026 View attachment 3710027 View attachment 3710028 View attachment 3710029 View attachment 3710030


Holy Shit! Wow I am speechless bro............and they're not done lol.........

The Green Love Potion looks great too......


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 24, 2016)

Ahhh, the joys of rigging shit up lol
Home Depot wire rope ain't cutting the mustard for the light mover setup. Put some parachute chord in it's place and will keep an eye on it while I source a permanent solution
 

And a few update photo's to get @Evil-Mobo 's blood pumpin
Things are coming along nicely and I can't wait to see how these girls finish out


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Ahhh, the joys of rigging shit up lol
> Home Depot wire rope ain't cutting the mustard for the light mover setup. Put some parachute chord in it's place and will keep an eye on it while I source a permanent solution
> View attachment 3715779
> 
> ...


Hey, those look strangely familiar- right down to the massive tree trunks!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Ahhh, the joys of rigging shit up lol
> Home Depot wire rope ain't cutting the mustard for the light mover setup. Put some parachute chord in it's place and will keep an eye on it while I source a permanent solution
> View attachment 3715779
> 
> ...



You're killing me bro, I need to get the vert thing figured out for the tent and the GG beans!

But that all looks fantastic. Looks like the yields will be killer as well........


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You're killing me bro, I need to get the vert thing figured out for the tent and the GG beans!
> 
> But that all looks fantastic. Looks like the yields will be killer as well........


Awwww yeah. Them yields....


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Awwww yeah. Them yields....


I keep staring at the pics and the number in my mind is a big one............ so we will see......but just wow......


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I keep staring at the pics and the number in my mind is a big one............ so we will see......but just wow......


Believe in big numbers. So far the biggest number I've pulled is 32oz from one.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Believe in big numbers. So far the biggest number I've pulled is 32oz from one.


That's insane and the quality I am sure is second to none as usual from what I have seen in pics


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's insane and the quality I am sure is second to none as usual from what I have seen in pics


It's not ALL perfect, but there's plenty of the goodness to go around!


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 24, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you guys have seen anyone pull off a fog ponics run?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys have seen anyone pull off a fog ponics run?


Every plant pulls three zips without fail? One, sure.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 26, 2016)

Vert batch 2 veg coming along nicely. I am on point with my training this round. Removing very little and doing the old twist bend whip tie special to the forward facing branches.
I want donkey dicks right up the middle too next round


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Vert batch 2 veg coming along nicely. I am on point with my training this round. Removing very little and doing the old twist bend whip tie special to the forward facing branches.
> I want donkey dicks right up the middle too next round
> View attachment 3717986


Show us how it's done, Mr Ed.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 26, 2016)

I think the Vertical Growing section needs a sub-heading or something - "Less Drama - More Growing" or something similar would be appropriate lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 26, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I think the Vertical Growing section needs a sub-heading or something - "Less Drama - More Growing" or something similar would be appropriate lol


LMAO


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 27, 2016)

The best fertilizer is a gardeners shadow... hustle..


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 29, 2016)

Nugs are coming along nicely and it is looking like the majority of the lowers will turn into something bagable


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Nugs are coming along nicely and it is looking like the majority of the lowers will turn into something bagable
> 
> View attachment 3720078 View attachment 3720081


If you light it well from the side, it will make great nugs from bottom to top. 

Mine do.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 1, 2016)

A little update with around 3 1/2 weeks to go. I see bow why it is so hard to find good pics of vert grows online. There is so much plant in such a confined area that it is hard to get good photo's that really illustrate what is going on so most probably say fuck it.
Anyway's they are - my girls have come a long way since there early transplant shock days!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> A little update with around 3 1/2 weeks to go. I see bow why it is so hard to find good pics of vert grows online. There is so much plant in such a confined area that it is hard to get good photo's that really illustrate what is going on so most probably say fuck it.
> Anyway's they are - my girls have come a long way since there early transplant shock days!
> View attachment 3722547 View attachment 3722549 View attachment 3722550 View attachment 3722551 View attachment 3722552 View attachment 3722553


He feels my pain! 

See? You get it- you can't get far enough away from the damn plants for anybody to actually figure out the scale! For the life of me, I do not understand how a plant that goes floor to fucking ceiling manages to look small in a pic?!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He feels my pain!
> 
> See? You get it- you can't get far enough away from the damn plants for anybody to actually figure out the scale! For the life of me, I do not understand how a plant that goes floor to fucking ceiling manages to look small in a pic?!


Right lol
Best I can say is imagine trying to bear hug your 6" doug fir Christmas tree 

I just hope yields are anywhere near where I'm shooting for


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Right lol
> Best I can say is imagine trying to bear hug your 6" doug fir Christmas tree
> 
> I just hope yields are anywhere near where I'm shooting for


I'm gonna try video to see if that works.


----------



## ELAC1nc (Jul 3, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok @pinner420 don't laugh at my limp dick discharge tubing. It looks pinched off but is flowing just fine. I will source a hose that holds it's shape better later when I have nothing better to do. Right now just have to grow some herb
> Notice the 1/2 vinyl tubing now coming off the manifold that I can also just unplug
> View attachment 3702717 View attachment 3702716
> 
> ...


just a thought, have you considered pool piping? the kind the keep your krauly is attached to. it's flexible as fuck should be able to get some bends


----------



## ELAC1nc (Jul 3, 2016)

kreepy krauly


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 3, 2016)

ELAC1nc said:


> just a thought, have you considered pool piping? the kind the keep your krauly is attached to. it's flexible as fuck should be able to get some bends


I don't think pool sweeper tubing is available in 2"?
Will have to check it out. Gotta be fairly economical though


----------



## ELAC1nc (Jul 3, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I don't think pool sweeper tubing is available in 2"?
> Will have to check it out. Gotta be fairly economical though


yeah it's cheap here. I'm going to be using it Much later when I'm ready. think you can get variations in thickness rpr a range of applications.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 11, 2016)

UPDATE?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 12, 2016)

Ok Ok, calm down now and step back and let me up in here to post some pics 

2 weeks to go and it will be chop time on these vertical ladies. Things are looking mighty fine for the rough start we had going into flower!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 12, 2016)

Damn! brother great job. 

two more weeks huh.......by then your second batch will be flowering right...?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)

Check this out.... https://brightagrotech.com/coolbar/


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Check this out.... https://brightagrotech.com/coolbar/


That one had already been discussed on the International Artificial Grow Lighting Group on facebook


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> That one had already been discussed on the International Artificial Grow Lighting Group on facebook


Perfect I'll take a look.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> That one had already been discussed on the International Artificial Grow Lighting Group on facebook


The only led that is going to work for me would be a 6ft tall "corn cob" emitting all the light from the center. It makes no sense to have flat arrays when your trying to have 1 plant per wall in a square box or room


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)

I noticed it was tiny leds.. looks like a market niche has reared it's head.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Check this out.... https://brightagrotech.com/coolbar/


Yup, right up the road from me.


----------



## Frajola (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yup, right up the road from me.


looks cool huh. I need new lights soon. huh .... led x cmh.......?? :/


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

The question is - what is the cost of removing the heat from lighting via chiller vs HVAC?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> The question is - what is the cost of removing the heat from lighting via chiller vs HVAC?


LOWER. Now ask me how I'm so sure...


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> LOWER. Now ask me how I'm so sure...


Now how much lower for giving up the ability to move your fixtures etc?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Now how much lower for giving up the ability to move your fixtures etc?


You make too many assumptions.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You make too many assumptions.


Assumptions of reality and real world application.

Heat is about to be a non-issue here lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Assumptions of reality and real world application.
> 
> Heat is about to be a non-issue here lol
> View attachment 3733297


You might actually try to gain some experience with the tech before going off half cocked about it. That's all I'm saying.

For the record, they aren't hard to reconfigure. It definitely shouldn't be a problem for guys used to working with water!


----------



## Frajola (Jul 15, 2016)

I have the potential to double my sq footage, the issue is the heat along the need for more bulbs. Not sure if the 14k btu would hold the temps on summer. How to go around w this issue?
peace.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I have the potential to double my sq footage, the issue is the heat along the need for more bulbs. Not sure if the 14k btu would hold the temps on summer. How to go around w this issue?
> peace.


I believe 5-6K btu per 1000W is what is recommended


----------



## Frajola (Jul 15, 2016)

gzzzz.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

Frajola said:


> gzzzz.


Yep, hence the big ass fan I posted above. Plan to cool 2 1k bare bulbs with that hog.
I'll take 250W of Cooling fan extraction over A/C costs any day


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Assumptions of reality and real world application.
> 
> Heat is about to be a non-issue here lol
> View attachment 3733297


Room's gonna sound like a international airport tarmak. Whats the DB on that bad boy? I like it.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Room's gonna sound like a international airport tarmak. Whats the DB on that bad boy? I like it.


Only 10 sones
Why do you think it retails for $788?


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Only 10 sones
> Why do you think it retails for $788?


So you won't even need a silencer for it; or are you gonna go the extra mile and get one of those too if you need it?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> So you won't even need a silencer for it; or are you gonna go the extra mile and get one of those too if you need it?


A silencer? 

Who's gettin' whacked?!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> So you won't even need a silencer for it; or are you gonna go the extra mile and get one of those too if you need it?


Na, it's quieter than the 10" Votrex I already have installed. Doesn't use much more power either! Win Win - Double 1000W Vertical Efficiency Coming up!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Na, it's quieter than the 10" Votrex I already have installed. Doesn't use much more power either! Win Win - Double 1000W Vertical Efficiency Coming up!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Hold your jockeys chief 
More construction going down in my garden. Time for the sawdust to fly!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Hold your jockeys chief
> More construction going down in my garden. Time for the sawdust to fly!


I run commando. 

'Sides, ah got muh own construction project a' runnin', mah seff.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I run commando.
> 
> 'Sides, ah got muh own construction project a' runnin', mah seff.


Seems a few of use do lol......yet we're all on here talking BS


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Seems a few of use do lol......yet we're all on here talking BS


My project is well underway.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My project is well underway.



Over achiever you don't count you have a massive ongoing project 

Us little guys are just trying to play catchup


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 20, 2016)

Update time - did some deleafing. 1 week to go to Day 60 on these girls.
Brother @Evil-Mobo this is what all your hog tying on those lady's is all about


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Update time - did some deleafing. 1 week to go to Day 60 on these girls.
> Brother @Evil-Mobo this is what all your hog tying on those lady's is all about
> 
> View attachment 3736817 View attachment 3736818 View attachment 3736819


Looks good brother. I see some hope now what a pain thought to get mine going. One down and three to go lol....


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 20, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Update time - did some deleafing. 1 week to go to Day 60 on these girls.
> Brother @Evil-Mobo this is what all your hog tying on those lady's is all about
> 
> View attachment 3736817 View attachment 3736818 View attachment 3736819


Nice job one done, you kicked that verts ass!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Update time - did some deleafing. 1 week to go to Day 60 on these girls.
> Brother @Evil-Mobo this is what all your hog tying on those lady's is all about
> 
> View attachment 3736817 View attachment 3736818 View attachment 3736819


Looking good in the neighborhood!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Over achiever you don't count you have a massive ongoing project
> 
> Us little guys are just trying to play catchup


Just started today on my new project; I'm gonna cram over 550 sq ft of growing area into less than 300 sq ft of floor space. All COB LED.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just started today on my new project; I'm gonna cram over 550 sq ft of growing area into less than 300 sq ft of floor space. All COB LED.


I just finished getting my four plant vert grow in my 3x3 with the 600w blue MH I can't imagine 550sq ft of plants lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just finished getting my four plant vert grow in my 3x3 with the 600w blue MH I can't imagine 550sq ft of plants lol


How tall? If they're 4 feet tall for example, 3x4=12 sq ft, x 4 walls = 48 sq ft!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok my Vertical Brothers, we have reached that point!



The 2 big girls have come down and moved on to drying. This is going to be interesting to see what kind of weight I was able to pull with my first attempt at vertical growing and the bumps these girls had along the way.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice work, no matter what the scale says.


----------



## zep_lover (Jul 27, 2016)

one hit done do you think the crop was better?bigger?i know my first vert was!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Your patients are gonna love it. Very solid run. Did you get your new fan implemented?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 27, 2016)

zep_lover said:


> one hit done do you think the crop was better?bigger?i know my first vert was!


I really don't wan't to say just yet. It is very hard to judge what is there. There's buds everywhere and even upside down as you can see lol



pinner420 said:


> Your patients are gonna love it. Very solid run. Did you get your new fan implemented?


I am still constructing box #2 so have not installed the new cooling yet. I have the big ass 14'x40' 2200CFM Can-Lite sitting here ready to roll too


----------



## Frajola (Jul 27, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok my Vertical Brothers, we have reached that point!
> 
> View attachment 3742602
> 
> ...


damn good work pal, congrats.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 4, 2016)

Figure it's time for an update:
Plant #1 - 12.81oz
Plant #2 - 11.49oz
12.15 oz per plant averaged, 24.3oz total yield
I ran this run with two walls bare so that would have theoretically been 48.6oz for 4 or 3.03lb or 1.24g/w
That said, I am overall not to impressed with the structure of the herb grown in this configuration
Personally at this point I feel the way @PKHydro is running with a more natural plant structure surrounded by the vertical lamps is far and above a better method than the vertical trellis if you have the space to run it.
On with the show


----------



## Chillin chillin (Aug 4, 2016)

Do you you feel you would do better on an annual basis horizontally?
I just feel that shorter veg times enable 1-2 more rounds per year, just wondering what you think as I am currently pondering tables or vert.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Do you you feel you would do better on an annual basis horizontally?
> I just feel that shorter veg times enable 1-2 more rounds per year, just wondering what you think as I am currently pondering tables or vert.


I don't care whether it's vert or flatlander, don't veg in your bloom room because it's a waste of time, money and resources. That's some seriously expensive real estate, between the equipment needed and the cost of operation. 

Veg in a separate room, then when your bloom room is ready you can place them in there.

The next logical step is to have some place for the plants to go after they're done in the bloom room, so you can get the next batch in place right away without waiting to finish harvesting them. This space can have a lot less light, I suggest using high Kelvin color spectrum for better frost. Less light means less heat and therefore less need for HVAC. 

With these two added spaces in place, I'm able to get over 6 eight week turns a year.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Aug 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't care whether it's vert or flatlander, don't veg in your bloom room because it's a waste of time, money and resources. That's some seriously expensive real estate, between the equipment needed and the cost of operation.
> 
> Veg in a separate room, then when your bloom room is ready you can place them in there.
> 
> ...


 What's some lighting you would suggest. I'm 7+ years large scale gavidas and 1000 watt ballasts
But for my personal I'm totally down to try something new.


----------



## Frajola (Aug 4, 2016)

Well it's to come to an end one day, and that day is lurking around. Just not that happy at all with lack of frost, could be more, but u know this garden started from a chaos and I'm surprise to have gotten to this , so I'm @ 9Ws+ into flowering which I don't see going further than 1 more week tops, maybe?
And I got start a new garden , a VERT one yes, a small vert grow ., my 1st again, oh boy ! Thanks Tty it's ur fault, lol.




 .........going vert.
by the way the autos r turning into a really good stuff, but still curing,
peace.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 4, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Do you you feel you would do better on an annual basis horizontally?
> I just feel that shorter veg times enable 1-2 more rounds per year, just wondering what you think as I am currently pondering tables or vert.


As @ttystikk points out above real estate is an issue. Honestly from what I can calculate at this point I feel yield will be about the same in the end. I would only be able to have a vert harvest every 2 months where I can harvest a standard run every month. So, Half the yield twice as often with easier veg timing for me going back horizontal. And tbh, I feel I get way more top shelf material in a horizontal setting.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> What's some lighting you would suggest. I'm 7+ years large scale gavidas and 1000 watt ballasts
> But for my personal I'm totally down to try something new.


Grab a 6000K-10000K MH thouie and run that for twelve a day. By the end of bloom, the nutes are being depleted and so more light isn't wise. You're just letting the plant finish. The high energy end of the McCree curve is known to help the plants build frost.

If you're running groups of plants at a time, this affords the opportunity to harvest the most ripe plant first, then take the rest in turn. Unless you're running mono crop, you should have a few that naturally finish within eight weeks, some that want a little more and maybe even a sativa dominant that likes all the extra time she can get.

Last out;


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 4, 2016)

Why would you rather let the plants grow into more natural "trees" like I do, rather than spread them out over a vertical panel? 

Just curious as I'm about to start some vert panels in the corners of my rooms to utilize some wasted space. What was it about the structure you didn't like? 

I looked back and it looked like you had done a damn fine job filling those panels. And the finished bud looks pretty fire as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Why would you rather let the plants grow into more natural "trees" like I do, rather than spread them out over a vertical panel?
> 
> Just curious as I'm about to start some vert panels in the corners of my rooms to utilize some wasted space. What was it about the structure you didn't like?
> 
> I looked back and it looked like you had done a damn fine job filling those panels. And the finished bud looks pretty fire as well.


I train the plants onto the trellis to maximize utilization of space. The plants do want to grow up but espalier techniques will help the grower take full advantage of a vertical trellis. 

I recommend using flat panels, as curving them around a bulb seems to create overcrowding.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 5, 2016)

I was delusional I thought you had 4 girls in there.. looked back through the photos it must have been the 4 sites that threw me off.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 5, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Why would you rather let the plants grow into more natural "trees" like I do, rather than spread them out over a vertical panel?
> 
> Just curious as I'm about to start some vert panels in the corners of my rooms to utilize some wasted space. What was it about the structure you didn't like?
> 
> I looked back and it looked like you had done a damn fine job filling those panels. And the finished bud looks pretty fire as well.


It is my belief that the plant is confused hormonally or something going on. Typically you would get very large buds/cola on the tip of each branch, not so in this situation with all of the light coming more or less from the side. Smaller buds all over the fucking place that are a bitch to trim. Plus there is zero light coming at them from the back side of the trellis so their is a fair amount of undeveloped on the back.
I am a rotate and spread em kind of guy typically trying to get as even a quality on the whole plant as possible.
It definitely delivered on the weight and I have two more rolling through as we speak that did not get vegged quite as big but should still deliver.
It just didn't fit the high production/turn over frequency I am needing without having another whole space to veg since it takes easily twice a normal decent veg



pinner420 said:


> I was delusional I thought you had 4 girls in there.. looked back through the photos it must have been the 4 sites that threw me off.


The plan was to bring them in 2 at a time staggered 4 weeks apart but the second round in veg had a few issues and I didn't make the timing


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 5, 2016)

I forgot to add that there is also 8oz+ sugar trim that would need to be added to those weights if we were going by LED section g/w calculations lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I forgot to add that there is also 8oz+ sugar trim that would need to be added to those weights if we were going by LED section g/w calculations lol


I run COB LED and I don't pull any of them shenanigans.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> It is my belief that the plant is confused hormonally or something going on. Typically you would get very large buds/cola on the tip of each branch, not so in this situation with all of the light coming more or less from the side. Smaller buds all over the fucking place that are a bitch to trim. Plus there is zero light coming at them from the back side of the trellis so their is a fair amount of undeveloped on the back.
> I am a rotate and spread em kind of guy typically trying to get as even a quality on the whole plant as possible.
> It definitely delivered on the weight and I have two more rolling through as we speak that did not get vegged quite as big but should still deliver.
> It just didn't fit the high production/turn over frequency I am needing without having another whole space to veg since it takes easily twice a normal decent veg
> ...


Okay, so to get them to grow tall I strip their lowers several times. Once they're tall enough, maybe just over half the height of the trellis panel, I top them.

Then to cover the trellis, I choose half a dozen good branches coming from the main stem and keep only those, removing the rest. Each of these gets its own part of the trellis to grow into.

These side branches do very well if I can make them turn a full 360 degrees on the trellis. This does indeed confuse the hormonal response and helps create even budding sites from top to bottom.

Finally, whatever is remaining on the back of the plant is cleaned up in prebloom veg, then delarfed once again about day 21 of bloom.

Look for yourself, this is a Super Lemon Haze;


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm with PKHydro I like developing all of the plant. Anytime I've put them against a wall I've been disappointed. Your space if you elect would serve you better with two monsters and a couple additional 315s or 600s.. my 315 centered puts on a gratuitous amount of frost compared to my 600s. Put a 6ft plant steak in and letm eat. Then you could accommodate a shorter veg time as you'd need approximately 16 more square foot if you took them to 6 ft. Naturally keeping the thouiee center stage. Just my meditation on things. On the notion of perpetual I discovered I'd rather run a group at the same time so that I'm not fighting difficiencys/juggling of N to accommodate the new round.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 5, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I'm with PKHydro I like developing all of the plant. Anytime I've put them against a wall I've been disappointed. Your space if you elect would serve you better with two monsters and a couple additional 315s or 600s.. my 315 centered puts on a gratuitous amount of frost compared to my 600s. Put a 6ft plant steak in and letm eat. Then you could accommodate a shorter veg time as you'd need approximately 16 more square foot if you took them to 6 ft. Naturally keeping the thouiee center stage. Just my meditation on things. On the notion of perpetual I discovered I'd rather run a group at the same time so that I'm not fighting difficiencys/juggling of N to accommodate the new round.


My situation is that I want monthly harvests and only have 2 5x5's for flower with 1 4x5'ish for veg. I can feed those to 5x5's with nice 5-6 week veg beauties easily.
I can not veg 4 monster trellis plants in my veg and have them ready to roll on 4 week intervals.
This is the great thing about this "Hobby", there is no 1 way or correct way to get the job done. We each get to play and find our groove. 
This was about seeing what a single 1000W lamp would be able to do in a 4 sided vert grow, I feel I got the info I was seeking and show that single ended hps can smash past 1 g/w.
Now to go after 2+ units per light on the flat


----------



## Hybridway (Aug 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Figure it's time for an update:
> Plant #1 - 12.81oz
> Plant #2 - 11.49oz
> 12.15 oz per plant averaged, 24.3oz total yield
> ...


Nice work! So this is were you've been! Miss you in the Led section homie! 
If all 4 walls were plant you would've gotten 1.3 GPW off HPS? That's like double what most get growing Horizontal w/ a hood above. 
I'd have to read back. 1 , 1000 or 2, 600's? 
When you say you weren't happy with the structure in this configuration, did you mean that they didn't bulk up like big colas? 

Just started another Cloak run. Getting the 32" blades sent next week so they will be much more density to the light then what you saw last time, using 48" tall blades. 
Stop by. Using it in conjunction w/ my Amare & HH. 

Guess you really can get allot more bud for your bulb going Vert. Looks mad cool too! Bud looks high quality! Good job!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2016)

Just like flatlander style, vert gets better with better light.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 5, 2016)

Hybridway said:


> Nice work! So this is were you've been! Miss you in the Led section homie!
> If all 4 walls were plant you would've gotten 1.3 GPW off HPS? That's like double what most get growing Horizontal w/ a hood above.
> I'd have to read back. 1 , 1000 or 2, 600's?
> When you say you weren't happy with the structure in this configuration, did you mean that they didn't bulk up like big colas?
> ...


Yes, if I would have had all 4 plant sites filled it would have been 1.24 g/w. Remember also this batch of plants had a major issue when I moved them going into flower, almost lost them. 4lb from a single 1000W HPS hung vert is totally doable but the veg is an ass grinder.
There was a shit load of biomass that is totally baggable by most standards but I don't like trimming small shit and am looking for better.
We all want weight but I am also very passionate about the "art" of growing very pretty cannabis.

I feel pretty confident in saying that flowering 4 plants at a time like below and harvesting twice as often will yield similar but better quality


----------



## Hybridway (Aug 5, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Yes, if I would have had all 4 plant sites filled it would have been 1.24 g/w. Remember also this batch of plants had a major issue when I moved them going into flower, almost lost them. 4lb from a single 1000W HPS hung vert is totally doable but the veg is an ass grinder.
> There was a shit load of biomass that is totally baggable by most standards but I don't like trimming small shit and am looking for better.
> We all want weight but I am also very passionate about the "art" of growing very pretty cannabis.
> 
> ...


Wow! 4lbs. Off one 1000 watt bulb. Why aren't more people growing vertical? 
Yeah, I had smaller buds in my Cloak last time but this time, I'm going to be using 32" blades w/ the same wattage giving me approx. 1/3 more density/intensity. So, I'm hoping for bigger buds this time around. 
You gonna come by my new thread right?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 5, 2016)

I think you can still push out more weight with the vert my friend, just need to give it some more time.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 31, 2016)

Brother OneHitDone has layed it back down horizontal for the most part but since there are still 2 vert plants finishing out and I like this shot so much I thought I'd share
What a beautiful blending of the Horti Blue and the Super Hps. Almost like a sunset on the beach lol


----------



## Chillin chillin (Aug 31, 2016)

Nicely done bro.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 1, 2016)

What's happening my vertically challenged Broski's?
Thought I'd share an update from the garden, these are the same plants from the foreground above


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> What's happening my vertically challenged Broski's?
> Thought I'd share an update from the garden, these are the same plants from the foreground above
> View attachment 3794490 View attachment 3794491 View attachment 3794492 View attachment 3794493 View attachment 3794494


Flatlanders, SMH...

Maybe someday they'll learn, eh?


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Flatlanders, SMH...
> 
> Maybe someday they'll learn, eh?


Bro, this is about bag appeal - The vert just didn't bring it 
Now just wait till you see the quality of this harvest


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Bro, this is about bag appeal - The vert just didn't bring it
> Now just wait till you see the quality of this harvest


Not sure what you did, but mine brings the bag appeal for sure.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure what you did, but mine brings the bag appeal for sure.


Grew some monster plants with lot's of G/Watt and some nice buds but lots of B grade.
It is my opinion at this point that your trellis approach is the wrong approach. @pinner420 's approach will produce a superior product but that is way more lamps than I want to run


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Grew some monster plants with lot's of G/Watt and some nice buds but lots of B grade.
> It is my opinion at this point that your trellis approach is the wrong approach. @pinner420 's approach will produce a superior product but that is way more lamps than I want to run


Might be the light source. Mine is anything but B grade, much closer to drool worthy lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> As for the circular style, you'll need an old mountain bike...


Fucking mcgiver.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Fucking mcgiver.


That's MacGuyver to you, feller


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's MacGuyver to you, feller


Ex cooz meh!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 12, 2016)

I said mcgiver.. I'm so ashamed of my self. I rocked that mullet from grade school to junior high(first part)..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 12, 2016)

(Second part) then I said FUCK MacGyver, I'm doing drugs and getting laid... Gijoe was bummed as well


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh shuts sorry bro.. I forgot what thread I'm on.. (Caliapy music/clown car music) it's Saturday...whoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> (Second part) then I said FUCK MacGyver, I'm doing drugs and getting laid... Gijoe was bummed as well


I only know cuz my Grandpapy was a Scot himself and made sure I understood where I came from. I consider myself fortunate to know so much about my family heritage. Just sharing.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm a Hannon.. O'' was dropped in 1903.. Fucking racists...


----------



## Paraplant (Nov 14, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> In the mean time here's a few more Flora Nova growing pics
> 5ml per gal in Tap water
> View attachment 3702411 View attachment 3702413 View attachment 3702414


This is an amazing thing to see. +1 to you for feeding the fire in the belly!!! Plants are EVERYTHING to me. Nice to see a weed farmer with interest in plants that fill your belly.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 16, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Do you you feel you would do better on an annual basis horizontally?
> I just feel that shorter veg times enable 1-2 more rounds per year, just wondering what you think as I am currently pondering tables or vert.


if plant count dont worry you . i would say . get your 6 rips a year. sog it fill as much of the area with plants. . if you worry about any plant count then vert i cal. should give you a bit more GPW. but with a lil longer bloom time, imo


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

420producer said:


> if plant count dont worry you . i would say . get your 6 rips a year. sog it fill as much of the area with plants. . if you worry about any plant count then vert i cal. should give you a bit more GPW. but with a lil longer bloom time, imo


I pull 6 to 7 times a year and I'm growing vertical trees that take 3 months to veg. Just run perpetual.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I pull 6 to 7 times a year and I'm growing vertical trees that take 3 months to veg. Just run perpetual.


7? you pulling some at week 6? getting bud rot? P.M.. what im doing is main room i put all the 6 month olds in . mostly mothers, and i have just a 12x12 room with just 3 D/E 2600 watts where i just vegged 2 weeks pulling in 12 3gal a week 1.25 to 1.5 lbs comes out weekly i run lights horizontal but as they finish i have built a raised vert railing surrounding main floor. to fit more plants and raising them the last week closer to the light fatten them up. im building this half pipe inspired scrogged type screening to maximize area getting the sweet spot on these next moms...a lil training in order to make this happen.. i feel i have a lot of wasted space growing the moms


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

420producer said:


> 7? you pulling some at week 6? getting bud rot? P.M.. what im doing is main room i put all the 6 month olds in . mostly mothers, and i have just a 12x12 room with just 3 D/E 2600 watts where i just vegged 2 weeks pulling in 12 3gal a week 1.25 to 1.5 lbs comes out weekly i run lights horizontal but as they finish i have built a raised vert railing surrounding main floor. to fit more plants and raising them the last week closer to the light fatten them up. im building this half pipe inspired scrogged type screening to maximize area getting the sweet spot on these next moms...a lil training in order to make this happen.. i feel i have a lot of wasted space growing the moms


No. COB LED makes them finish faster.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 18, 2016)

how does COB do it??


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

420producer said:


> how does COB do it??


I'm gonna guess spectrum. I get about 10% faster finish.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 18, 2016)

i was thinking that . week of transition i have . you dont..? just switch to 12/12 makes sense.. i plan to have a COB made. but $$ ... 1 of those high end COB cost the same as 3 D/E . love to do a side by side . with my 600 D/E in summer time grow. this was cherry pie.. cant find any decent genetic out here in norco... would like to find some sort of decent collective. that is doing it here and not all this boo-boo CL shit claiming to be this or that.. but is really a C27 clone he got from a homie thats had the same mother for 2 years..??? lol jk. but would like to be compliant here and go LED . wtg on your grow, 
you can see the flowers i had made from clones i got here and the sour D i brought from norcal in the back..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

420producer said:


> i was thinking that . week of transition i have . you dont..? just switch to 12/12 makes sense


Not sure what you mean here? I just flip to 12/12 and count from there.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure what you mean here? I just flip to 12/12 and count from there.


sorry stoned.... i consider the week i put into 12/12. is still veg./ transition week. and 7 days later would be week 1 of bloom when flowers form. imo


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

420producer said:


> sorry stoned.... i consider the week i put into 12/12. is still veg./ transition week. and 7 days later would be week 1 of bloom when flowers form. imo


Having asked breeders about this, the consensus response I got was that they count from the day of flip. 

The differences in finish time come mostly from the growing environment. Higher intensity conditions generally tend to push the plants to finish faster.


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 9, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> I forgot to add that there is also 8oz+ sugar trim that would need to be added to those weights if we were going by LED section g/w calculations lol


Lol! Haha, that's hilarious & so true about the led section posted weights. It's sooooo misleading. Some people get so hyped on delivering high #'s cuz they use led.
I get whatchur saying about light only from one side causing funky bud growth. I'm in total agreement. There deff should be light coming from both sides.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Lol! Haha, that's hilarious & so true about the led section posted weights. It's sooooo misleading. Everyone is so hyped on delivering high #'s cuz they use led.
> I get whatchur saying about light only from one side causing funky bud growth. I'm in total agreement. There deff should be light coming from both sides.


I think the untold secret about LED vs HID is less about yield statistics and more about the quality improvement.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Lol! Haha, that's hilarious & so true about the led section posted weights. It's sooooo misleading. Everyone is so hyped on delivering high #'s cuz they use led.
> .


The Only Ones Doing That Are You 2 And The QB People


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think the untold secret about LED vs HID is less about yield statistics and more about the quality improvement.


My above statements not knocking your grow style btw. It works for you n that's all that should matter.
The thing about led vs hps is actually the misconception that LEDs are more efficient. Add that much needed IR (720-860) to your leds & all the sudden they are no more efficient then hps. Maybe less even, not to mention I have a theory that the diode IR doesn't deliver the same as the bulb IR in means of plant reaction.
As far as quality difference, Its minuet IMO & canceled out by smaller buds in which add huge time to trimming & reduces bag appeal.
Maybe I'm wrong, haven't exactly had a really good grow this year w/ my LEDs mostly due to plant issues.
But this is how I'm feeling about the whole thing honestly. Bout to bang on a side by side. 


The Dawg said:


> The Only Ones Doing That Are You 2 And The QB People


You're joking right?
Yeah I do post false #'s actually. Averaging about 2#'s more then I post cuz if it's to small I won't trim it n off to BHO it goes.
Bowowowyippyoyippyeah the sounds of the dog bring to another day!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> My above statements not knocking your grow style btw. It works for you n that's all that should matter.
> The thing about led vs hps is actually the misconception that LEDs are more efficient. Add that much needed IR (720-860) to your leds & all the sudden they are no more efficient then hps. Maybe less even, not to mention I have a theory that the diode IR doesn't deliver the same as the bulb IR in means of plant reaction.
> As far as quality difference, Its minuet IMO & canceled out by smaller buds in which add huge time to trimming & reduces bag appeal.
> Maybe I'm wrong, haven't exactly had a really good grow this year w/ my LEDs mostly due to plant issues.
> ...


You're wrong. Higher efficiency is just that.

If the room isn't warm enough with more efficient lights then what you need isn't more heat but proper insulation!.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> You're joking right?
> Yeah I do post false #'s actually. Averaging about 2#'s more then I post cuz if it's to small I won't trim it n off to BHO it goes.
> Bowowowyippyoyippyeah the sounds of the dog bring to another day!!!


@The Dawg is always joking around bro, gotta love it. Some don't have thick enough skin or some shit and tuck their tails between their legs and run off or cry for mod help lol
I think it keeps the forums entertaining and interesting


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 10, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> @The Dawg is always joking around bro, gotta love it. Some don't have thick enough skin or some shit and tuck their tails between their legs and run off or cry for mod help lol
> I think it keeps the forums entertaining and interesting


Hey I Was Serious About The QB Growers


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're wrong. Higher efficiency is just that.
> 
> If the room isn't warm enough with more efficient lights then what you need isn't more heat but proper insulation!.


I feel room temp does not directly correlate to the IR deficiency in LEDs. Meaning, raising the temps isn't gonna fix the problem.
It's all beyond our comprehension @ this point until somebody makes a solid fact w/ fancy scientific terms, they'll always be disagreement. Even then, will it be cannabis specific? I don't mean the Emmerson either.
It's more then that.
Seriously, if one tried to replicate the IR output of a bulb in their led fixture, they'd be less efficient then SE HPS. And still wouldn't get the same results I doubt.
The industry took a wrong turn @ 400-700nm. This along w/ all the problems in the past is usually done out of convenience IMO.
I'm working hard this wk to get a Thouie up in my room so we can have a side by side that actually is seen through to the end.
Last attempt around here that o know of was that dude last year that was mega hyped on low driven cobs. Forgot his name. Set up You-Tube n everything. He had the metal garbage can tops x4. Once it came to weigh in he was gone w/ the wind.


OneHitDone said:


> @The Dawg is always joking around bro, gotta love it. Some don't have thick enough skin or some shit and tuck their tails between their legs and run off or cry for mod help lol
> I think it keeps the forums entertaining and interesting


I like his sense of humor!
This is a good thread, gotta finish reading it from where I left off last year. 


The Dawg said:


> Hey I Was Serious About The QB Growers


Those QB growers are absolutely nuts. I heard Stephen drives them around in a QB Mystery Machine sneaking in your house at night to disconnect any colored diodes you may have & scrogging all your plants. Then they write 2 GPW all over your fridge.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Those QB growers are absolutely nuts. I heard Stephen drives them around in a QB Mystery Machine sneaking in your house at night to disconnect any colored diodes you may have & scrogging all your plants. Then they write 2 GPW all over your fridge.



Hopefully you are tuning in to the Grand Master Level Genetics QB light Test?


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 10, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Hopefully you are tuning in to the Grand Master Level Genetics QB light Test?


Naw, haven't. Is that something I can just google? 
Is it a side by side? Surprised they haven't started using lenses on them yet, unless I'm just not seeing it. 
Wow, you really put allot of work into this vertical build to test. Was this your only run using this technique? 
I'd like to see @zep_lover do this using a Horizon on each side, 2 cobs @ the top & the screen in the middle. Wazup Zep?! 

Does anyone here have an opinion or experience using Mammoth P w/ the H&G line up? I ask cuz I recently Introduced the DripClean to their feed & want to add the Mammoth but feel the Drip clean will kill it. Any input on this would be appreciated.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> I feel room temp does not directly correlate to the IR deficiency in LEDs. Meaning, raising the temps isn't gonna fix the problem.
> It's all beyond our comprehension @ this point until somebody makes a solid fact w/ fancy scientific terms, they'll always be disagreement. Even then, will it be cannabis specific? I don't mean the Emmerson either.
> It's more then that.
> Seriously, if one tried to replicate the IR output of a bulb in their led fixture, they'd be less efficient then SE HPS. And still wouldn't get the same results I doubt.
> ...


When I raised my temps my plants responded vigorously. So that's a data point to keep in mind.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Naw, haven't. Is that something I can just google?
> Is it a side by side? Surprised they haven't started using lenses on them yet, unless I'm just not seeing it.
> Wow, you really put allot of work into this vertical build to test. Was this your only run using this technique?
> I'd like to see @zep_lover do this using a Horizon on each side, 2 cobs @ the top & the screen in the middle. Wazup Zep?!
> ...


Mammoth P is really for soil and soilless grows with lots of micro life. It won't help you in sterile hydro.

I know some of the guys originally involved with the project, it was developed right here in northern Colorado.


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Mammoth P is really for soil and soilless grows with lots of micro life. It won't help you in sterile hydro.
> 
> I know some of the guys originally involved with the project, it was developed right here in northern Colorado.


I'm in Pro-Mix. Peet n perlite. 
At the grow store the person said its not like ClearX & won't kill microbes. Forgot the word she used to describe the difference. Still would like to know from someone who's tried it.


----------



## zep_lover (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Naw, haven't. Is that something I can just google?
> Is it a side by side? Surprised they haven't started using lenses on them yet, unless I'm just not seeing it.
> Wow, you really put allot of work into this vertical build to test. Was this your only run using this technique?
> I'd like to see @zep_lover do this using a Horizon on each side, 2 cobs @ the top & the screen in the middle. Wazup Zep?!
> ...


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 10, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Naw, haven't. Is that something I can just google?
> Is it a side by side? Surprised they haven't started using lenses on them yet, unless I'm just not seeing it.
> Wow, you really put allot of work into this vertical build to test. Was this your only run using this technique?
> I'd like to see @zep_lover do this using a Horizon on each side, 2 cobs @ the top & the screen in the middle. Wazup Zep?!
> ...


Grand Master Level Genetics is a Canadian grower on youtube who put out the challenge to all led companies to put up a light and he would replace 1 hps in one of his rooms with it and partition it and all that so it's truly led only on that batch of plants.
I brought it to attention in one of the threads and Big Johnson @Stephenj37826 was the only one to step up and send a light, putting it all out there for us to see come harvest time. Mega kudos to him and also Grand Master Level Genetics who I feel from what I have seen is not afraid to step on toes if the light doesn't bring it!

As to the vertical with the trellis - I had 2 harvest that way and that was enough for me. A strain that always produces nice easy to trim nugglets all the way down became a multi-day trim nightmare when grown that way. Tons of little shit and just not the quality I am looking for. Certain individuals can argue till their blue in the face about that being a great way to produce cannabis flowers, and maybe for extracts it is but for flowers I think NOT!
The way @pinner420 and @PKHydro rock the big outdoor type non-trellised plants is the way to roll with vertical lamps. Unfortunately that takes a bit more space than I am growing in to do it right so back flatlander I go.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Grand Master Level Genetics is a Canadian grower on youtube who put out the challenge to all led companies to put up a light and he would replace 1 hps in one of his rooms with it and partition it and all that so it's truly led only on that batch of plants.
> I brought it to attention in one of the threads and Big Johnson @Stephenj37826 was the only one to step up and send a light, putting it all out there for us to see come harvest time. Mega kudos to him and also Grand Master Level Genetics who I feel from what I have seen is not afraid to step on toes if the light doesn't bring it!
> 
> As to the vertical with the trellis - I had 2 harvest that way and that was enough for me. A strain that always produces nice easy to trim nugglets all the way down became a multi-day trim nightmare when grown that way. Tons of little shit and just not the quality I am looking for. Certain individuals can argue till their blue in the face about that being a great way to produce cannabis flowers, and maybe for extracts it is but for flowers I think NOT!
> ...


You can get nice big way to trim colas with vertical, you just have to train the plant properly.


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> I'm in Pro-Mix. Peet n perlite.
> At the grow store the person said its not like ClearX & won't kill microbes. Forgot the word she used to describe the difference. Still would like to know from someone who's tried it.



Mammoth P is a specific/combination of strains of bacteria that are very efficient at making P available. ? It works great in all mediums. I personally know the guys as can attest to there scientific background and the products quality. @Growmau5 did a great video on it side by side. We give out free samples of it with the HLG-550 and have had many positive user reviews. Send us your address @Hybridway and we will send you a couple sample bottles. You can share your results with us all.


----------



## zep_lover (Sep 11, 2017)

not trying to sell vertical but when you train and trim the plant for vertical scrog properly it is easier in my opinion and experience than horizontal grows.i have been getting around 9 oz a plant using 1 200 watt cxb 3590 light per plant and adding an extra 200 watt light between plants when i have a extra light.it takes me about an hour to trim a plant.i do use a spin pro.i have had no larf and usually only end up with not even a half oz of good sugar trim per plant when done.i am not dialed in yet.i have been doing vertical in some form or another for over 6 years.takes some time to learn the training needed to not get tons of larf bud.this is the same plant first pic is flip day and second is 14 days later.i did have a ph problem so there is some issues going on.my ph meter went out of calibration and i corrected the "issue" without checking calibration first.got to lazy since my myron l ultra pen had not gone out of calibration in over a year.oops
if plant is trained and cleaned properly,i do not get many or any of the weird buds from being behind the screen or out of good light.
my gg4 with a 4 to 6 week veg is all that is needed to fill my 2 1/2 foot by 6 foot high screen.the screen starts at 20 inches though.the plant is usually about 2/3 the height of the screen.that is variable since i run prepetual and nothing ever goes like clockwork


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2017)

zep_lover said:


> View attachment 4008689 View attachment 4008691 not trying to sell vertical but when you train and trim the plant for vertical scrog properly it is easier in my opinion and experience than horizontal grows.i have been getting around 9 oz a plant using 1 200 watt cxb 3590 light per plant and adding an extra 200 watt light between plants when i have a extra light.it takes me about an hour to trim a plant.i do use a spin pro.i have had no larf and usually only end up with not even a half oz of good sugar trim per plant when done.i am not dialed in yet.i have been doing vertical in some form or another for over 6 years.takes some time to learn the training needed to not get tons of larf bud.this is the same plant first pic is flip day and second is 14 days later.i did have a ph problem so there is some issues going on.my ph meter went out of calibration and i corrected the "issue" without checking calibration first.got to lazy since my myron l ultra pen had not gone out of calibration in over a year.oops
> if plant is trained and cleaned properly,i do not get many or any of the weird buds from being behind the screen or out of good light.
> my gg4 with a 4 to 6 week veg is all that is needed to fill my 2 1/2 foot by 6 foot high screen.the screen starts at 20 inches though.the plant is usually about 2/3 the height of the screen.that is variable since i run prepetual and nothing ever goes like clockwork


Looking good, man.


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 11, 2017)

Stephenj37826 said:


> Mammoth P is a specific/combination of strains of bacteria that are very efficient at making P available. ? It works great in all mediums. I personally know the guys as can attest to there scientific background and the products quality. @Growmau5 did a great video on it side by side. We give out free samples of it with the HLG-550 and have had many positive user reviews. Send us your address @Hybridway and we will send you a couple sample bottles. You can share your results with us all.


What's that you say, I get a HLG-550 w/ my order of Mammoth samples?
Sounds good to me. Where do I sighn?
Ha, thnx though. I have a big bottle.
Would like to know if it will be compatible w/ DripClean though. 
I am about to run a side by side if you're interested? I'd want the new light though. The fancy one. 
Got all the wholes cut for the Thouie going in the big 8" hood. 7 days till flip hopefully. Plenty of doubles of plants. 
I'm sure RIU would love it. 
Lmk, I might even buy it at the end of the run.


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> What's that you say, I get a HLG-550 w/ my order of Mammoth samples?
> Sounds good to me. Where do I sighn?
> Ha, thnx though. I have a big bottle.
> Would like to know if it will be compatible w/ DripClean though.
> ...



I'll get back with you shortly.


----------



## budman111 (Sep 12, 2017)

Stephenj37826 said:


> Mammoth P is a specific/combination of strains of bacteria


at $500 a gallon lol I can get maximum out a plant with out that.


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Sep 12, 2017)

budman111 said:


> at $500 a gallon lol I can get maximum out a plant with out that.


Application rates matter. 1ml per gallon is not much.


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 12, 2017)

Stephenj37826 said:


> I'll get back with you shortly.


Holla!


----------



## Pmbreno (Sep 13, 2017)

Hybridway said:


> Naw, haven't. Is that something I can just google?
> Is it a side by side? Surprised they haven't started using lenses on them yet, unless I'm just not seeing it.
> Wow, you really put allot of work into this vertical build to test. Was this your only run using this technique?
> I'd like to see @zep_lover do this using a Horizon on each side, 2 cobs @ the top & the screen in the middle. Wazup Zep?!
> ...



Never used mammoth p but started using great white a couple runs ago and both veg and flower Rez are perfect. H&G has their own micros but can't sell in the states so they recommend great white.


----------



## Hybridway (Sep 13, 2017)

Pmbreno said:


> Never used mammoth p but started using great white a couple runs ago and both veg and flower Rez are perfect. H&G has their own micros but can't sell in the states so they recommend great white.


Oh yeah, they have that Rizo-Force stuff or whatever it's called. Their whole line is just mad overpriced. If one was to use Shooting Powder it would cost about $15-$30 a feed depending on your dosage just for that one additive. Shiiiiit, then I think it fried my leaves n that was the $15 (1/2 strength) feed. And that's still 5 gall short of my Rez size. Redic. 
Used to use GW during transplant but not anymore. That's not like the Mammoth in make. 
Did well w/ TechNaFlora. Don't know why I switched.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 21, 2017)

*Breaking News: Brother OneHitDone returns for more Vertical Growing!
*
Well, I guess I really acquired a taste for working with Big Girls and just can't leave well enough alone.
So, I am returning to the realm of Vertical Growing after laying it back down horizontal for a while.
This will be a transition over the next few months as I move crops through the garden
New hydro system design, new lighting arrangement, and no F'n Trellis BS - Big Fat sweat hogs gone wild is what I am after this round.
Dropped my first pair of little ones into top feed hydro tonight to get them going before the big veg is ready once again.
Will post update as things progress


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 21, 2017)

What's the plan to support these girls?


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 21, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> What's the plan to support these girls?


Some type of tomato cage like structures so the plants can still be rotated


----------



## gr865 (Dec 21, 2017)

Do you plan on growing trees or are you going to bind them.
From your pic I see what looks like a tree grow. What is your room size, LxDxH.
From your drawing It looks like you plan on running the 100W in their reflectors and the 600 bare bulb. Have you run this way before? Can the 1000W be run in that orientation?
I like the plan set up and plan on paying regular visits to you journal.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 21, 2017)

5 x 10 x 8 with big elNatural Trees.
Space is small for that size of plant so going to utilize a pair of Raptor hoods turned up on end so that they lamps can be places tight in corner and be cooled.
Hortilux Super HPS is a Universal burn position rated lamp so no problemo there.
The 600 will either be bare or possibly in a cool tube, I am playing this by ear till I see how the space fills in, etc.
No trellises this go round. Will use some sort of support obviously (tomato cage type structure and stakes) but want to be able to rotate the plants daily for even development


----------



## gr865 (Dec 21, 2017)

No vertical trees but a few grows back I ran a 315w CMH and a SS400 LED both hung horizontal on the diagonal.
I was able to rotate these two plants and also flip them to give each equal time under each light.
 
Almost three months later
 
Plant on the right is a WW and the one on the left is a Super Citrus Haze.

Don't remember is this was 9 or 12 zips off the two plants.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Dec 21, 2017)

And my current grow.
Day 27 12/12
See my sig for info.





 




Back in the security of their little 4x4, all cosy around the twin 315's
 

GR

Not trying to hijack your thread my friend!


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 21, 2017)

gr865 said:


> And my current grow.
> Day 27 12/12
> See my sig for info.
> 
> ...


No worries, looks like you have your method dialed in!
What are you averaging per plant?


----------



## gr865 (Dec 21, 2017)

Last run, only had four of the five plant produce, the fifth plant, 3.75 zips 105 g's was hardly worth making Cannabis Oil out of it..
The other 4 plants, all G13 Haze from Barneys Farm gave me a total of 8 + zips per plant or 34.5 zips. Total ended up being 1.53 G/W not too bad. I trimmed 24.5 for smoking and the other ten that were mainly smaller, not worth trimming buds, went straight into making O. So just over 6 zip/plant. If I include the 5th plant 105 g's the that would be 7.7 zip for that grow.
Don't think I will pull that this run as these plants are mainly Indica doms. But they are filling out well. 

GR


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2017)

You know I'm tagging along for the ride !!!!


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 21, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You know I'm tagging along for the ride !!!!


Won't be long and those AutoBotCobs will be laying on their sides!


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 21, 2017)

Forgot to ask, what strain are you going to be running? @OneHitDone


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 21, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> Forgot to ask, what strain are you going to be running? @OneHitDone


First up will be my old faithful Sweet Black Angel that I ran vert the last time.
I have Blood Diamond Kush also that I would love to grow out as a mega tree 
Plan to pop some other stuff in around as usual in pots as well - cbd's for the woman, etc..


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> View attachment 4061196
> 
> *Breaking News: Brother OneHitDone returns for more Vertical Growing!
> *
> ...


Can I make a suggestion?

You have the 600W and the 1000W lamps backwards. Put the small ones in the corners and the big one in the middle.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Can I make a suggestion?
> 
> You have the 600W and the 1000W lamps backwards. Put the small ones in the corners and the big one in the middle.


The 600 probably won't be put into play
I'm leaning towards a pair of 4 lamp T5's hung on their side (one at the back of each pair of plants) with half "flowering spectrum" lamps and half PowerVeg FSUV's to bring some UV into the mix


----------



## gr865 (Dec 26, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> View attachment 4061196
> 
> *Breaking News: Brother OneHitDone returns for more Vertical Growing!
> *
> ...


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 27, 2017)

A little update, things are moving slowly but the vision is clear...

Buckets acquired and the lids cut square to accept some "Flow N Grow" baskets I had laying around from a previous project.

   

Cut access holes for drain clearing. I guess I have some Barney Rubble digits or something cause a 3" hole just wasn't gonna do - went with 4" and made some custom plugs out of a garden kneeling mat (nice springy neoprene type foam) since I couldn't find plugs to suit my liking at the Homie Diaper.
These inserts will allow the roots to grow all over out the sides completely filling the bucket. Plants will stay in the bucket from about 4 week veg on and never need to have their roots disturbed 

Drain plumbing will be like this...



PVC coupler will be mounted to the stands that will be constructed allowing the bucket to sit down in place with the 1" drain fitting just resting inside the pvc. That way I can rotate the plants or pull the bucket up without fighting any hose connections.
This is my modified take on the @PKHydro system - Thank you for the inspiration brother 
1" hose straight back to the res from each plant sight.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 27, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> A little update, things are moving slowly but the vision is clear...
> 
> Buckets acquired and the lids cut square to accept some "Flow N Grow" baskets I had laying around from a previous project.
> 
> ...


Can't wait till the pics, LOL
I have a hard time picturing it.


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 28, 2017)

Looking good man! Coming along nicely, can't wait to see this in action. 

Your most likely going to have to play with the plugs for the 4" access holes. Be prepared for leaks untill you get it dialed. I used some random plumbing caps. Once i wrapped some electrical tape around it a few times they fit perfectly. 

Why do you need such a big hole? Drill your drain hole close to the edge of the bucket by your access hole, then it's easy to get a couple of fingers in to push the roots away. It really only needs to be done 1 or 2 times throughout flower, its weird but they learn pretty quick.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 28, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> Looking good man! Coming along nicely, can't wait to see this in action.
> 
> Your most likely going to have to play with the plugs for the 4" access holes. Be prepared for leaks untill you get it dialed. I used some random plumbing caps. Once i wrapped some electrical tape around it a few times they fit perfectly.
> 
> Why do you need such a big hole? Drill your drain hole close to the edge of the bucket by your access hole, then it's easy to get a couple of fingers in to push the roots away. It really only needs to be done 1 or 2 times throughout flower, its weird but they learn pretty quick.


I am putting the drain fitting dead center so I can rotate the plants as needed.
The holes are cute 1.5" up from the bottom so hopefully there isn't pooling to that depth to begin with. I'm sure the flow rates are going to need some tinkering


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 28, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> I am putting the drain fitting dead center so I can rotate the plants as needed.
> The holes are cute 1.5" up from the bottom so hopefully there isn't pooling to that depth to begin with. I'm sure the flow rates are going to need some tinkering


Pooling won't be an issue as long as the bottom of the bucket is above the waterline in your res, and provided you dont get any air locks that prevent draining. However you WILL get water running down the insides of the bucket walls, this is where I got my leaks from. If your seal in the 4" hole isn't water tight you'll get some slight leakage. Just a heads up so you can be ready to tweak as need be.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 29, 2017)

I can't wait to see what kind of mad scientist crap this is lol popcorn is in the microwave


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2017)

I saw some talk about nutrients not dissolving properly.
Sometimes even falling out of suspension in the concentrate bottle.
The fix is easy, just heat it up. I always boil a kettle when I start mixing nutes (I use dry nutes often).'
I put a bit of boiled water in a cup and then add the nutrients, stir it in, and then pour it into the fertilizer buckets, one after the other.
This way it mixes really well. My concentrates made from salts are not even milky anymore,


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year my Vertical Brothers!! 

A little update:
A couple youngsters are in drip hydro and rockin in preparation for the Vert Sytem.
Hose arrived for the new system
Stands almost complete for my buckets


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Happy New Year my Vertical Brothers!!
> 
> A little update:
> A couple youngsters are in drip hydro and rockin in preparation for the Vert Sytem.
> ...


The force is strong with this one! Sometimes I feel like I need a go pro cam for some of the crazy shit we pull off in our gardens. The vision is manifesting!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's a little drain fitting detail.
The buckets will be be easily removable / rotatable.
The 1" hose will connect to the blue fitting and run back to the res


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> I saw some talk about nutrients not dissolving properly.
> Sometimes even falling out of suspension in the concentrate bottle.
> The fix is easy, just heat it up. I always boil a kettle when I start mixing nutes (I use dry nutes often).'
> I put a bit of boiled water in a cup and then add the nutrients, stir it in, and then pour it into the fertilizer buckets, one after the other.
> This way it mixes really well. My concentrates made from salts are not even milky anymore,


It's a time vs heat thing; more heat means less time to dissolve.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2018)

Not sure I am following what you are saying


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Not sure I am following what you are saying


Warm water dissolves nutrient salts faster. Some nutes don't dissolve well in cold water at all.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok, yes. I saw it on one of the manufacturers' sites as a recommendation for dealing with things falling out of suspension.
It really stepped up the level of my concentrates.

What is your experience with silica?

I am, a bit perplexed by it. I could only find a non pH-neutral version. I add it first, if I pH it before the adding the calmag and nutrients it seems to need a shitload of acid. If I do it after the amount of acid is similar to usual. I would assume this is because some of the shit binds with the nutrients leaving less to be neutralised.

When do you pH your silica?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Ok, yes. I saw it on one of the manufacturers' sites as a recommendation for dealing with things falling out of suspension.
> It really stepped up the level of my concentrates.
> 
> What is your experience with silica?
> ...


I got sick of fighting the pH trainwreck with silica so I quit using it in the res. Instead, try it in a foliar spray where it can do double duty as a powdery mildew preventative.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

Think I will try it, I already have a bunch of bottles with foliar preps in. I feed lightly and foliar any deficiencies until I can adjust feeding nutes enough. Just bumping them up in the root zone normally causes shit.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Ok, yes. I saw it on one of the manufacturers' sites as a recommendation for dealing with things falling out of suspension.
> It really stepped up the level of my concentrates.
> 
> What is your experience with silica?
> ...


I use Silica early, prior to 12/12, when the nute protocol produces a lower pH solution. I use it instead of pH up to raise the pH to the desired level. This has worked for me, I believe the plants that got the treatment produce stronger branching. I used it during my Super Citrus Haze/White Widow grow and was very impressed with the strength of the branches.
 

The supports in the pic were added during the last week of flower and did not need the support prior to that.
Now this LSD grow I have not used any Silica and my branching is much weaker and have begun falling into the lamps, so netting was required.
The rates were very low, as I said only to raise the pH to 5.8.

GR


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

Our water is between 7 and 8. something so I need pH down, unfortunately, the form of silica I have pushes it up.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Our water is between 7 and 8. something so I need pH down, unfortunately, the form of silica I have pushes it up.


Yes after I get into Bloom mode I have to use pH down also. As I said I only use it in veg. Not sure what can be used as an alt. pH down.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC you are in South Africa?
Are you able to travel the continent? Have a friend from Libreville, I think that is in Gabon.
He says there are plants in central Africa that anyone outside the region have not smoked. He can't go back home, he was busted for cultivation there and left for the states. Would sure like for him to get some seeds, but he is very paranoid, not wanting to get busted here. Real nice guy, loves good smoke an has great stories of his life in Africa.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Our water is between 7 and 8. something so I need pH down, unfortunately, the form of silica I have pushes it up.


Most of the Silica Products are Potassium Silicate and will raise ph.
What I do is add silica, add some acid (once you know the balance - for me its 2ml Silica :1ml Acid)
Then your water should be back to where it started ph wise and you can add your nutes.
One thing you guys are missing is silica really pumps up trichome production


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

We are still far from there, raising 30 mother plants that will be cut into clones.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

gr865 said:


> ANC you are in South Africa?
> Are you able to travel the continent? Have a friend from Libreville, I think that is in Gabon.
> He says there are plants in central Africa that anyone outside the region have not smoked. He can't go back home, he was busted for cultivation there and left for the states. Would sure like for him to get some seeds, but he is very paranoid, not wanting to get busted here. Real nice guy, loves good smoke an has great stories of his life in Africa.


Lol, Gabon is in North Africa.... That's hella far.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 5, 2018)

Looking at the map, Africa is huge, and Gabon looks to be right at the big hook on the Atlantic side. I would love to visit Africa. My friend told me any time I wanted to go that his family would put me up, and his brother would take me to get seeds inland. Very tempting, I am not a breeder but would love some good ol' landrace.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm on the southern tip, it's more like Europe than Africa here.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm on the southern tip, it's more like Europe than Africa here.


Keep it up and I'll come visit.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 6, 2018)

Finally some progress!!
Veg system is off and running, let the new vertical adventure begin


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2018)

I know it seems counter intuitive, but having the manifold your final feeding pipes come from, on the floor of the trays, and the holes being on top of it, it allows air to escape and watering to be even.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 11, 2018)

*Vertical 2.0 Update #1*

Guess I'm a little anxious to get this rolling or something. Thought it had been at least a week but here we are 5 days later.
Did a little clean up under their skirts and all is looking well and system running flawless thus far.
First roots just reached the bottom of the jumbo net pot


----------



## PKHydro (Jan 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> *Vertical 2.0 Update #1*
> 
> Guess I'm a little anxious to get this rolling or something. Thought it had been at least a week but here we are 5 days later.
> Did a little clean up under their skirts and all is looking well and system running flawless thus far.
> ...


Looks good man!!


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 11, 2018)

I dig waste high gardening man!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 18, 2018)

We have roots starting to develop well....


----------



## gr865 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, on 1/8 I transplanted the clones from 3/4 gallon plastic pots to 2 gallon Smart Pots, it took about 5 days but they have begun to explode. Can tell the roots have begun moving into the new coco. And I wish I had a waist high garden.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like 12 days since last update so here we go:
Time to bring in some side lighting since I want to develop the whole plant and not just the top. 100W MH with Philips CMH lamp added to one side to start. I have another on hand for the opposite side should I see a need. Or some 2ft T5's
Also have some starts for the next go round getting established and in to gear


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 24, 2018)

Repositioned the hood in my veg to get the lamp directly above the two big girls.
 


Also, a couple nug shots from my flower box

Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel
 

G13 Labs Peach Puree CBD


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Repositioned the hood in my veg to get the lamp directly above the two big girls.
> View attachment 4078312
> 
> 
> ...


Looking tight brother....


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 25, 2018)

Picture time - eradicating Fucking gnats in hydro.......
Can't wait to get all the coco out of the garden.

    

And a few pics from my Horizontal garden


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 25, 2018)

Is that the black angel?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 25, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Is that the black angel?


Running Sweet Black Angel in the vert veg and the second Bud pic is Sweet Black Angel.
First Bud pic is Peach Puree CBD


----------



## gr865 (Jan 26, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Picture time - eradicating Fucking gnats in hydro.......
> Can't wait to get all the coco out of the garden.
> And a few pics from my Horizontal garden


Bummer on the fungal gnats, be there done that, solve problem using SM90 light weekly rates preventive.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jan 27, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Bummer on the fungal gnats, be there done that, solve problem using SM90 light weekly rates preventive.
> 
> GR


Sorry, did not proof read, that should say SM90 at *lite* weekly rates.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 1, 2018)

Quick Update:
Root masses are expanding.
Did a deleting of the big fans to allow some light down into the canopy. Realizing these two girls could fill my whole veg area.
Been pinching leaves and trying to get them into flat top style.
Next run will focus on having both plants more similar in size.
Probably move to flower in the next 4-5 days if all goes as planned


----------



## gr865 (Feb 2, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Quick Update:
> Root masses are expanding.
> Did a deleting of the big fans to allow some light down into the canopy. Realizing these two girls could fill my whole veg area.
> Been pinching leaves and trying to get them into flat top style.
> ...



Love that root mass, brother!

GR


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 4, 2018)

Have the room for a hood on each wall? Something from above too?
600 on each side w/ 1000 or 600 on top.
Looking good. That's a be s beastly hydro tree you got there. Besta flip her soon. 
This outta be cool! 
I'm here for the show!


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok, update time - Tomorrow marks Day 1 of Flower for this first pair of girls to go in with the new configuration.
I do not have the highest expectations this round just due to variation in size of the 2 plants and the fact that my grow is jam packed with too many plants.
I have a cbd pheno hunt going on and I am going to be forced to stuff plants in around the big girls. Just no other choice at the moment.

I have a 12 Gallon tote set up as a res running 8 gallons solution and plan to put probably a 30 above to top the system up with a float valve as the level drops. Details details...
So, without further ado I present to your the OneHitDone Big Screen TV Style Vertical Grow!!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah, just a tad crowded,  

Your setup is so clean, just love that!


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 5, 2018)

Gide Up..... Veg system reloaded!

 

Also, put some cages on the big girls. Not sure is this will be my final system but it will give me a base to attach to for the first go round


----------



## gr865 (Feb 6, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Gide Up..... Veg system reloaded!
> Also, put some cages on the big girls. Not sure is this will be my final system but it will give me a base to attach to for the first go round


Really like your setup, going to reread you container construction!

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 12, 2018)

Quick update, should be Day 7 of flower.
First week went by flawlessly with system performance.
Pic with and without the plants that are having to share the space


----------



## gr865 (Feb 12, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Quick update, should be Day 7 of flower.
> First week went by flawlessly with system performance.
> Pic with and without the plants that are having to share the space
> 
> ...


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 13, 2018)

Veg batch #2 update:
Not bad for 7 days - System is performing Flawlessly


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 19, 2018)

Coming up on the start of week 3 shortly and the big girls will get a full leaf strip. They are getting very thick!

Finally came up with an economical drip ring setup that I am satisfied with. Was looking at FloraFlex products but they only have a stalk opening of 2" and those of us in this section of RIU know that it is not uncommon to have plants get fatter than that when growing vert 

  

And a shot of the big girls from the Horizontal side of the garden


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Coming up on the start of week 3 shortly and the big girls will get a full leaf strip. They are getting very thick!
> 
> Finally came up with an economical drip ring setup that I am satisfied with. Was looking at FloraFlex products but they only have a stalk opening of 2" and those of us in this section of RIU know that it is not uncommon to have plants get fatter than that when growing vert
> 
> ...


yep, hard to fit, they should make it two pieces that snap together.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Coming up on the start of week 3 shortly and the big girls will get a full leaf strip. They are getting very thick!
> Finally came up with an economical drip ring setup that I am satisfied with. Was looking at FloraFlex products but they only have a stalk opening of 2" and those of us in this section of RIU know that it is not uncommon to have plants get fatter than that when growing vert
> And a shot of the big girls from the Horizontal side of the garden
> 
> ...


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2018)

Not sure what the hell happened there, should not be in a double quote.
Oh well you still get my post,


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 19, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Not sure what the hell happened there, should not be in a double quote.
> Oh well you still get my post,


I honestly have no idea how many gpm are hitting each plant site. I can test it tonight when lights are on.
I'm using a 160gmh pump split into 4 1/4 lines that run from the res all the way to the plant buckets. The flow coming our of those lines is is just dumping into the drip rings. 
Note the big holes I drilled on the top of the drip rings to prevent them from building pressure and causing any flow / vapor lock issues on pump start up.
I'm not getting a pressure stream out of all the holes on the bottom of the rings, just giving multiple places where it can run out into the media vs a single open 1/4 hose on each side of the stem.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2018)

The gallons don't matter, your running hydro, I run DTW which needs to be a bit more concise, I think.

Found this when I was looking at for you grow system!




gr865 said:


> Don't remember is this was 9 or 12 zips off the two plants.
> GR


It was 9 zips off the SCH and 6 off the WW.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 20, 2018)

Day 14 and the Leaf Strip is done.... here is the chassis I am working with to build my nugs on 
Plants are 55" tall from the Hydroton 
Fresh res and we are off to the races for week three


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 22, 2018)

Built a couple single plant Dwc buckets to fill in around the big girls and be easily movable out of the way for maintenance.
Just 2 days in after transplanting from top drip pots of hydroton and being stuffed in the net pots and the roots are banging - ya baby !


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 23, 2018)

Went back to Plan A with the hoods in the corners. It is just better geometry.
I will be adding a third lamp in a cool tube that will only run part time on the back of the plants as in my original architectural quality sketch 

  

A little DinaFem Critical Cheese anyone?? I think this is my keeper.
So far I give this breeder 5 Stars. All the beans I purchased of their gear popped and grow beautifully with no nutrient pickiness BS and all look very respectable in quality / structure


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 25, 2018)

I guess this is 12 Days since last update on the veg plants and things couldn't be going better.

 

Not much to report on the big plants till they start filling back out and packing on some nug volume. 
Everything is running smoothly in there.

On a sad side note, all 5 DinaMed's started showing Bananas and male traits 
Had to chop them all - like putting your dog down but it's gotta be done.....
On to the next in the CBD hunt. Luckily I have a solid CBD strain in the stable already


----------



## gr865 (Feb 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> I guess this is 12 Days since last update on the veg plants and things couldn't be going better.Not much to report on the big plants till they start filling back out and packing on some nug volume.
> Everything is running smoothly in there.
> On a sad side note, all 5 DinaMed's started showing Bananas and male traits
> Had to chop them all - like putting your dog down but it's gotta be done.....
> On to the next in the CBD hunt. Luckily I have a solid CBD strain in the stable already


OHD,

Got some seeds coming from a friend, high CBD. Says the plant makes the most lovely,
smelly, thick and gooey buds that will not get you even a little buzz. Said they are using it for an MS patient and a lady with hormonal driven breast cancer. The MS patient is doing very well on it but the breast cancer lady is only beginning to show some response to it.
He also has back issues like mine an says it provides good relief from constant pain.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 25, 2018)

gr865 said:


> OHD,
> 
> Got some seeds coming from a friend, high CBD. Says the plant makes the most lovely,
> smelly, thick and gooey buds that will not get you even a little buzz. Said they are using it for an MS patient and a lady with hormonal driven breast cancer. The MS patient is doing very well on it but the breast cancer lady is only beginning to show some response to it.
> ...


Do you know what the genetic make up is?

I have Suzy Q in the stable as my "Known CBD Cut"
https://www.burningbushnurseries.com/suzy-q


----------



## gr865 (Feb 25, 2018)

This is a quote from my friend that is sending me the seeds.

" It's a strain I stumbled upon a cross between a pineapple express auto and a unknown Hawaiian strain, (I think is was the 90 day wonder male) Long story short insane pure sativa look that's thick with frost but won't get you high. It's what I'd call a semi-auto. My outdoor plants (and my friends) started to flower July 8th 70 days after planting the seed. It's a 9 to 10 week flower period."

That's all I have on this strains, but going to do a run of it.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 28, 2018)

A little update from the jungle - we are just into week 4


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> A little update from the jungle - we are just into week 4
> 
> View attachment 4097718 View attachment 4097719 View attachment 4097720


Stacking up!!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 2, 2018)

Update for tonight:
Second and final system has been installed in the flower box. All 4 big girls in place 
Things are about to get interesting, now to finish the details and get lamp #3 into operation


----------



## cindysid (Mar 2, 2018)

gr865 said:


> OHD,
> 
> Got some seeds coming from a friend, high CBD. Says the plant makes the most lovely,
> smelly, thick and gooey buds that will not get you even a little buzz. Said they are using it for an MS patient and a lady with hormonal driven breast cancer. The MS patient is doing very well on it but the breast cancer lady is only beginning to show some response to it.
> ...


That's just what I'm looking for! My daughter's neck was broken in a car wreck when she was 11. She healed pretty well, didn't lose any function but now at 32, she is having a lot of pain in her neck and shoulder.. CBD seems to help, but it is so expensive. She will not take pain pills, so I would love to be able to extract from a pure cbd plant! I've grown a few "cbd" plants, but so far haven't found one with low enough THC.fpr daytime use. If you end up making more seeds, hit me up!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 2, 2018)

cindysid said:


> That's just what I'm looking for! My daughter's neck was broken in a car wreck when she was 11. She healed pretty well, didn't lose any function but now at 32, she is having a lot of pain in her neck and shoulder.. CBD seems to help, but it is so expensive. She will not take pain pills, so I would love to be able to extract from a pure cbd plant! I've grown a few "cbd" plants, but so far haven't found one with low enough THC.fpr daytime use. If you end up making more seeds, hit me up!


Not sure where you are located, but you may want to hunt down a cut of Suzy Q 
https://www.burningbushnurseries.com/suzy-q

I have it in my stable and it has been a savior for my woman dealing with nerve issues and possible MS.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 3, 2018)

@ Cindisid,
Seeds have not arrived yet, not sure how many he is sending.
They have not had the CBD/THC tested, so very hard to do with the federal laws, so I am just going by what I was told.
I do have about 6 zips of a strain the I was giving to make oil with. It is beautiful tight, sticky and smelly buds but he says it will not get you high, so I will make a batch of oil and see what it does. No seeds here just buds.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, The OneHit Garden has officially gone Triple Platinum today!
Going to be experimenting with a little lighting orchestration.... Center light will be coming on for first 6 hours, then the two corner lights will come on for the remainder of the 12 hour cycle and the center drop off.
This will average me out to 1500W for my 5x10 space.
Let's see how this works out


----------



## gr865 (Mar 5, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Well, The OneHit Garden has officially gone Triple Platinum today!
> Going to be experimenting with a little lighting orchestration.... Center light will be coming on for first 6 hours, then the two corner lights will come on for the remainder of the 12 hour cycle and the center drop off.
> This will average me out to 1500W for my 5x10 space.
> Let's see how this works out


Will be interesting to see how this works.
Why are you making this change? Are the corner lights getting to hot? Just curious.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 5, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Will be interesting to see how this works.
> Why are you making this change? Are the corner lights getting to hot? Just curious.
> 
> GR


This way in addition to regular rotations of the plants, they will be lit from more directions during each photo period.
As a bonus it drops total wattage used. If it doesn't provide the results I am looking for I can go back to running the corners full cycle and add a 6 hour or so center light applications.
Running 3k all the time is just too much in a 5x10 imho.
One of option would be to switch to 600's and run all three the whole time, but I have a thing for 1000's and the lamps are actually cheaper


----------



## klx (Mar 8, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> A little DinaFem Critical Cheese anyone?? I think this is my keeper.
> So far I give this breeder 5 Stars. All the beans I purchased of their gear popped and grow beautifully with no nutrient pickiness BS and all look very respectable in quality / structure
> View attachment 4094599


I have a Dinafem Critical Cheese flowering right now, hope it looks like yours!! I like Dinafem too, very reliable. 

Interesting set up you have here mate, I'm subbed up and will follow along!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 8, 2018)

Lost in the Jungle somewhere in Week 5


----------



## gr865 (Mar 8, 2018)

My jungle is @ 38 days so we are very close.
Just changed my light set up, check it out, link in signature.
This will change my total wattage to 975 W for the final 3.5 to 4 weeks. Don't believe heat will be an issue.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 11, 2018)

This is a plant from batch 2 on Day 9 I believe.
Doing a little clean up and getting the cages on them before the full strip on day 14


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 12, 2018)

A few random pics from this evening


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 15, 2018)

Veg plants for batch 3 are coming along nicely


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2018)

Looking good in there!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Mar 16, 2018)

Beginning to thicken up nicely!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 17, 2018)

Day 14 on batch 2. Time to Strip and Clean em up!


Batch 1 Cranking along
 

Single site DWC's running flawless sandwiched in amongst the big plants


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

Looking nice

Im thinking of incorporating some vertical training next go around on my experimental side of the room .

Thanks for showing


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 19, 2018)

Day 42 and a few courtesy non-hps photo's


----------



## gr865 (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking just wonderful there Buddy!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 26, 2018)

Day 48 and Flushing Hard!!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

Fascinating approach!


----------



## klx (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice trunk on that girl


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 27, 2018)

Veg batch #3 12 Day Progress


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 27, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Veg batch #3 12 Day Progress
> 
> View attachment 4112782 View attachment 4112783


What are those white tubes in your bucket ur plants are in


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 27, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> What are those white tubes in your bucket ur plants are in


His homemade drip rings.


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 27, 2018)

PKHydro said:


> His homemade drip rings.


oh wow, thats cool.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 27, 2018)

Peaceful Smoker Of Weed said:


> What are those white tubes in your bucket ur plants are in


https://www.rollitup.org/t/brother-onehitdone-gone-vertical.906751/page-20#post-14083314


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 27, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/brother-onehitdone-gone-vertical.906751/page-20#post-14083314


Thats pretty crazy man. A little high tech for me. lol


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 28, 2018)

Flowers are coming along nicely, the end is approaching


----------



## klx (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 28, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Flowers are coming along nicely, the end is approaching
> 
> View attachment 4113108


Very nice!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 28, 2018)

Day 51
Had to do a little propping on one of the gals as she is getting top heavy


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Day 51
> Had to do a little propping on one of the gals as she is getting top heavy
> 
> View attachment 4113546


Oh I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 29, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Day 51
> Had to do a little propping on one of the gals as she is getting top heavy
> 
> View attachment 4113546


That Looks just Awesome mate!


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 2, 2018)

This is batch #2 just into week 5

 

Veg batch #3 just about ready


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Apr 2, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> This is batch #2 just into week 5
> 
> View attachment 4115535
> 
> ...


Those look like some beautiful monsters.lol


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 2, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Day 51
> Had to do a little propping on one of the gals as she is getting top heavy
> 
> View attachment 4113546


Nice job man.


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 2, 2018)

Day 56 on these girls and they will come down in the next few days.
Was trying to get a bit more of a fade on them - been like 10 days with no nutrients in hydro!
Nice to not have the crispy over-doneness on the tippy tops like you general get in horizontal grows


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 6, 2018)

Well, here we are at day 59 on batch #1 and it was time to pull them down.
Was hoping for a bit more fade on them but they've been on strait water for 14 days and never saw an ec above 1.4 so I am confident in a clean smoke.
Sounds all simple - headed out to harvest 2 plants 
A lot more time consuming than one would think.
Overall very happy with the quality of the flowers in this configuration. Not a single crispy top like you commonly get with overhead lighting.
Now to the drying room and then I can get these babies trimmed up and weighed all proper.
Cleaned up the area and loaded Batch #3


----------



## klx (Apr 6, 2018)

The only people who think its not time consuming are people that dont have to do it!!

Good job mate!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice haul


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok, in attempt to really get things dialed in and optimize the root zone for max yield - I have made a change to the inner bucket configuration.
What I discovered upon harvest is that the large net buckets were not exploding with roots from the sides as I had anticipated.
Obviously it was not moist enough and all the roots hitting the sides were air pruning, only allowing the roots going straight out the bottom to make it to the bottom of the outer bucket.
So, I have decided to drop a 5 gallon bucket inside my outer drain bucket and they will be filled with hydroton.
So a full 5 gal hydroton per plant.
Here's a few pics while the lady's are drying.


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 14, 2018)

Quick update, been busy and haven't finished trimming batch 1 yet.
Being that this is the vert section and not the led forum, I will reserve any #'s till they are actually dry and final.
Here's a little sneak peak:


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2018)

Tasty!


----------



## gr865 (Apr 15, 2018)

@OneHitDone

That looks like a good tight heavy bud, good job my friend.


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok results are in, and I would also say that this run was a Flawless Imperfection.... meaning everything went off without a hitch but there is room for improvement.
Mainly in the root zone, I feel that my air pruning situation is really hindering yield potential.
Still can't complain for the first run in a new system with a new lighting configuration.
So, with the lighting schedule I have been running these numbers are based on *750W* HPS in a 5 x 5 space with *2* Plants

620.9g of finished vendable bud (21.93oz)
223.5g primo trim with lot's of hard little nugglets (7.9oz)
0.8 g / w of bud
1.12 g /w total with trim (as done in the LED Section)

A few pics and more updates to come soon


----------



## Rolla J (Apr 15, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok results are in, and I would also say that this run was a Flawless Imperfection.... meaning everything went off without a hitch but there is room for improvement.
> Mainly in the root zone, I feel that my air pruning situation is really hindering yield potential.
> Still can't complain for the first run in a new system with a new lighting configuration.
> So, with the lighting schedule I have been running these numbers are based on *750W* HPS in a 5 x 5 space with *2* Plants
> ...


Nice haul. Looks like some good primo smoke


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok results are in, and I would also say that this run was a Flawless Imperfection.... meaning everything went off without a hitch but there is room for improvement.
> Mainly in the root zone, I feel that my air pruning situation is really hindering yield potential.
> Still can't complain for the first run in a new system with a new lighting configuration.
> So, with the lighting schedule I have been running these numbers are based on *750W* HPS in a 5 x 5 space with *2* Plants
> ...


Hell of a haul for two plants bro damn


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 15, 2018)

Yee haw


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Ok results are in, and I would also say that this run was a Flawless Imperfection.... meaning everything went off without a hitch but there is room for improvement.
> Mainly in the root zone, I feel that my air pruning situation is really hindering yield potential.
> Still can't complain for the first run in a new system with a new lighting configuration.
> So, with the lighting schedule I have been running these numbers are based on *750W* HPS in a 5 x 5 space with *2* Plants
> ...


Expletive good job!


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 17, 2018)

Update time. Kinda hard to when shit is running so smooth you almost forget you got a grow going 

So, I guess I'll start like this - Here is Batch #2 cruising along and just into week 7. Gonna go into a major flush soon...

  

Batch #3 just into week 2 of flower

 

And from here out we won't be numbering batches cause it's just full on production mode and this one is a strain swap and I will be seeing what I can do with Blood Diamond OG in a big plant setting


----------



## gr865 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice run buddy, don't know what that feels like to have a flawless grow. Still waiting!

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 19, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Nice run buddy, don't know what that feels like to have a flawless grow. Still waiting!
> 
> GR


I'm sure you have one coming soon my friend


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 22, 2018)

Batch #3 plants came out for their day 14 strip down and have been reset and are ready to rock!


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 29, 2018)

Batch #2 Day 58...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 29, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Batch #2 Day 58...
> 
> View attachment 4128826


Damn!


----------



## OneHitDone (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## OneHitDone (May 4, 2018)

Well we have reached the end of another smooth run in the wacky vertical Raptor Grow box.
Tonight was day 63 and time to chop 
Blood Diamond's will slide over tomorrow evening and start their flowering cycle


----------



## pinner420 (May 4, 2018)

It's beautiful when it all comes together. All the hard work and learning delivers a real sense of accomplishment.


----------



## gr865 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## pinner420 (May 4, 2018)

Have any of you guys been eyeballing the new horti 600 cmh?


----------



## gr865 (May 4, 2018)

Will take a look. Am so impressed with my 2 - 315's that I don't see how I could improve. Do know that adding the SS400 LED w/UV the last few weeks prior to harvest worked well also. Will probably start it on this grow at the start of the 6th week. Only problem is heat, it is beginning to get warm outside now, have a tent indoors with separate AC in the room air is drawn from but I still fight the heat the LED heat-sink puts out. Saw a setup once that if I can remember I will build, may be able to find the link.
GR


----------



## OneHitDone (May 4, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Have any of you guys been eyeballing the new horti 600 cmh?


Don't mention 600cmh or @Evil-Mobo might loose his shit 

Looks like a very interesting lamp and can't wait to see some grow results with it. It is Horizontal rated and requires the Hortilux Gold Ballst for proper start up.
I have a Gold 600 for veg but all my flower lamps currently are 1K's so don't have a spot for it currently but will definitely be watching...


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Don't mention 600cmh or @Evil-Mobo might loose his shit
> 
> Looks like a very interesting lamp and can't wait to see some grow results with it. It is Horizontal rated and requires the Hortilux Gold Ballst for proper start up.
> I have a Gold 600 for veg but all my flower lamps currently are 1K's so don't have a spot for it currently but will definitely be watching...


The Gold ballast is not LFSW. That was the Platinum and they quit making it.

Honestly, considering all the trouble and expense, you'll get better results using modern LED.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The Gold ballast is not LFSW. That was the Platinum and they quit making it.
> 
> Honestly, considering all the trouble and expense, you'll get better results using modern LED.


What the fuck are you talking about bro? Maybe you've been out of the grow game too long?
600W Ceramic HPS lamp does not require LFSW. It is high freq with start up characteristics that have them recommending only the Gold Ballast be used.


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> What the fuck are you talking about bro? Maybe you've been out of the grow game too long?
> 600W Ceramic HPS lamp does not require LFSW. It is high freq with start up characteristics that have them recommending only the Gold Ballast be used.


I'm not familiar with 'ceramic HPS'.

I turned my back on streetlights a long time ago and I see no reason to revisit that decision.

Hell, even my city is replacing HID with LED lights.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 5, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not familiar with 'ceramic HPS'.
> 
> I turned my back on streetlights a long time ago and I see no reason to revisit that decision.
> 
> Hell, even my city is replacing HID with LED lights.


Just stop with the spectrum deficient fanboy talk already 
I am not anti-led. I am anti - "par" spectrum light whatever that source is. There is soo much more beyond par and the plants know the difference.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 7, 2018)

Couple late updates from friday.
Blood Diamon Kush Loaded and ready to rock

 

Starting week 5 on the other side


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Just stop with the spectrum deficient fanboy talk already
> I am not anti-led. I am anti - "par" spectrum light whatever that source is. There is soo much more beyond par and the plants know the difference.


Gee, are we just a little sensitive?

Yes, HID lighting does have something over LED; lots more infrared. I've seen it myself using highly sophisticated instrumentation.

For the record, you'll notice that I didn't mention spectrum even once.

The reason my city is shitcanning HID boils down to cost. LED is more efficient and lasts much longer.

Part of the reason I went to all LED is because my city passed an ordinance outlawing HID in private residences, including single family homes.

The other part of the reason was that if I'm doing grow research I need to have the most modern lights available.

The fact that I'm never going to work with HID lighting again shouldn't stop you. I'm fully aware they can produce great results.


----------



## Thedunnaman (May 8, 2018)

Ha, and when it snows, does the leds melt the snow off the street lights? I install leds and hids on car headlights, and bow fishing boats. The leds do not penatrate fog, nor water as well as a hid. U want light that penatrates? 
As far as the whole led goes I have little knowledge of them. I used them when they first came out, the 90w ufos I had 2 in a small 3x2 area and did not like the results. I know they came a long way from then, but hid is my proven stand by method! 
Mh bulbs. Im about to experience the advanced badd ass bulbs. They r conversion bulbs that run on hps ballast. I know they have shitty reviews, but there was no hard evidence backing up the reviews I’ve read. I am about to flower with (2) 600w mh and (1) 600w hps. Advanced nutrients says they can b hung vertical. Reason for mix lighting is I do not know. I just figure it looks more like that thing in the sky we call a sun.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 9, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Ha, and when it snows, does the leds melt the snow off the street lights? I install leds and hids on car headlights, and bow fishing boats. The leds do not penatrate fog, nor water as well as a hid. U want light that penatrates?
> As far as the whole led goes I have little knowledge of them. I used them when they first came out, the 90w ufos I had 2 in a small 3x2 area and did not like the results. I know they came a long way from then, but hid is my proven stand by method!
> Mh bulbs. Im about to experience the advanced badd ass bulbs. They r conversion bulbs that run on hps ballast. I know they have shitty reviews, but there was no hard evidence backing up the reviews I’ve read. I am about to flower with (2) 600w mh and (1) 600w hps. Advanced nutrients says they can b hung vertical. Reason for mix lighting is I do not know. I just figure it looks more like that thing in the sky we call a sun.



Finally someone who knows what's up and can see the whole picture when it comes to lighting


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Ha, and when it snows, does the leds melt the snow off the street lights? I install leds and hids on car headlights, and bow fishing boats. The leds do not penatrate fog, nor water as well as a hid. U want light that penatrates?
> As far as the whole led goes I have little knowledge of them. I used them when they first came out, the 90w ufos I had 2 in a small 3x2 area and did not like the results. I know they came a long way from then, but hid is my proven stand by method!
> Mh bulbs. Im about to experience the advanced badd ass bulbs. They r conversion bulbs that run on hps ballast. I know they have shitty reviews, but there was no hard evidence backing up the reviews I’ve read. I am about to flower with (2) 600w mh and (1) 600w hps. Advanced nutrients says they can b hung vertical. Reason for mix lighting is I do not know. I just figure it looks more like that thing in the sky we call a sun.


If you're going to stick with HID, I'd suggest either 315W CMH or 6/750W DE HPS. These are the most efficient and longest lasting HID on the market.

Another interesting option would be Revolution Micro one piece 1000/1150W DE HPS fixtures. They use LFSW driver technology, same as the old Hortilux Platinum ballast.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

Thedunnaman said:


> Ha, and when it snows, does the leds melt the snow off the street lights? I install leds and hids on car headlights, and bow fishing boats. The leds do not penatrate fog, nor water as well as a hid. U want light that penatrates?
> As far as the whole led goes I have little knowledge of them. I used them when they first came out, the 90w ufos I had 2 in a small 3x2 area and did not like the results. I know they came a long way from then, but hid is my proven stand by method!
> Mh bulbs. Im about to experience the advanced badd ass bulbs. They r conversion bulbs that run on hps ballast. I know they have shitty reviews, but there was no hard evidence backing up the reviews I’ve read. I am about to flower with (2) 600w mh and (1) 600w hps. Advanced nutrients says they can b hung vertical. Reason for mix lighting is I do not know. I just figure it looks more like that thing in the sky we call a sun.


Did you compare your lamps on a watt for watt basis? I'm betting you didn't.

It is also true that LED tech is advancing rapidly, and the old stuff was not very good.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> If you're going to stick with HID, I'd suggest either 315W CMH or 6/750W DE HPS. These are the most efficient and longest lasting HID on the market.
> 
> Another interesting option would be Revolution Micro one piece 1000/1150W DE HPS fixtures. They use LFSW driver technology, same as the old Hortilux Platinum ballast.


Just a side note - are you aware of the reputation that Revolution Micro is carrying around?


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Just a side note - are you aware of the reputation that Revolution Micro is carrying around?


Do tell?


----------



## OneHitDone (May 9, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Do tell?


Would have to do some digging to find the details but it ain't purdy. Seen talk of it in several places and one of those is mainly industry leading companies talking lighting in a closed group.

As to the efficiency yada yada - show me a DE or open reflector anything that can run as close to the plants as my air cooled hoods. Not happening so to me "efficiency" is all relative


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Would have to do some digging to find the details but it ain't purdy. Seen talk of it in several places and one of those is mainly industry leading companies talking lighting in a closed group.
> 
> As to the efficiency yada yada - show me a DE or open reflector anything that can run as close to the plants as my air cooled hoods. Not happening so to me "efficiency" is all relative


PM me if you'd rather but I'm interested in what's been said.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 16, 2018)

Quick update.
Batch 3 plants in the back there...

 

And the Blood Diamonds at about day 11 flower


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 14, 2018)

Been a bit and time for an update:
Retreated on the 5 gallon buckets full of hydroton idea, that is just too much media to deal with every time.... So - OneHit Low Pressure Aero it is!!!
First batch of plants in veg are looking strong with the change

  

And meanwhile in the flower box - this ain't your momma's Kush!!


----------



## klx (Jun 14, 2018)

Luvly jubbly, nice work on the LP aero brother!!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just lovely their OHD, good job.
Your veg ladies look nice.

GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 21, 2018)

Veg plants looking strong in the new low pressure aero, what a difference a week makes.
These are Blood Diamond OG Kush by the way


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 24, 2018)

Peach Puree looking good in a single DWC module just chillin in amongst the main system. Might as well soak up any stray light!
She got her leaf strip a well or so ago


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 7, 2018)

Did a little back tracking - New DWC design going into play.
The Low Pressure Aero blasted off to a strong start but not liking the looks of the root zone at this point.
Seems to be an issue with root zone and grow environment temps syncing up. Too warm in the buckets.
Here's a few teaser pics


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 8, 2018)

Harvest time! Already took the top out and was left was left with "Weeping Kush"


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 11, 2018)

Veg update, lady's took a blow being transplanted from the Low Pressure Aero to the DWC with some root pruning but are starting to bounce back.
Figure a week or so and things should be about back on track 
 

And a couple nug pics from some recent harvests:
Sweet Black Angel
 

Blood Diamond OG Kush


----------



## gr865 (Sep 11, 2018)

I demand an update!


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 11, 2018)

gr865 said:


> I demand an update!


Had some major root issues due to water temps with the buckets being elevated up off the floor. Almost lost my whole garden but have it back on the rails now and looking strong as ever but basically cost me 2 harvests. 

Essentially went to a Bato bucket type drain in my 5 gallon buckets with 100% Perlite as a media.

Moved this batch into flower last night:


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Had some major root issues due to water temps with the buckets being elevated up off the floor. Almost lost my whole garden but have it back on the rails now and looking strong as ever but basically cost me 2 harvests.
> 
> Essentially went to a Bato bucket type drain in my 5 gallon buckets with 100% Perlite as a media.
> 
> ...


Never tried 100% perlite but I do love the stuff for cloning. Be good to hear your thoughts on it after a run or two. I suspect it will be a winner.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Had some major root issues due to water temps with the buckets being elevated up off the floor. Almost lost my whole garden but have it back on the rails now and looking strong as ever but basically cost me 2 harvests.
> 
> Essentially went to a Bato bucket type drain in my 5 gallon buckets with 100% Perlite as a media.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...

I don't chill my RDWC anymore. I went with waterfalls and roots are stable and healthy.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> I don't chill my RDWC anymore. I went with waterfalls and roots are stable and healthy.


Were your buckets a foot or more off the ground?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Were your buckets a foot or more off the ground?


No, but the cooling came from the evaporative effect of the waterfalls. The concrete floor reached 80F in the daytime because it absorbed radiant heat from the lights and the air.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 21, 2018)

OneHitDone reporting: Garden is back on point and bursting at the seems!
The plants are sooo much more fragrant with their roots in the Perlite than in water. You won't hear me argue dwc or any other water based system being superior for cannabis from here out! 
These girls are in week 2

Blood Diamond OG


Sweet Black Angel


----------



## klx (Sep 21, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> The plants are sooo much more fragrant with their roots in the Perlite than in water


That's an interesting observation might check that out...



OneHitDone said:


> Sweet Black Angel
> View attachment 4203172


The one and only.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 22, 2018)

gr865 said:


> This is a quote from my friend that is sending me the seeds.
> 
> " It's a strain I stumbled upon a cross between a pineapple express auto and a unknown Hawaiian strain, (I think is was the 90 day wonder male) Long story short insane pure sativa look that's thick with frost but won't get you high. It's what I'd call a semi-auto. My outdoor plants (and my friends) started to flower July 8th 70 days after planting the seed. It's a 9 to 10 week flower period."
> 
> ...


Hey brother, how did this cbd adventure go for you?


----------



## hybridway2 (Sep 22, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> OneHitDone reporting: Garden is back on point and bursting at the seems!
> The plants are sooo much more fragrant with their roots in the Perlite than in water. You won't hear me argue dwc or any other water based system being superior for cannabis from here out!
> These girls are in week 2
> 
> ...


Looking good! Running vert from now on myself. Hps above w/ led on the sides. 
Straight Perlite hu, that outta be interesting. Have only seen it done once with a small plant. It looked wicked good at the end. 
Lost harvests suck. God job keeping it moving though.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 25, 2018)

A few pics from last night before hps ignition


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 26, 2018)

Jack Herer about to get some leaf clean up and staking



SBA Leaf stripped

 

Blood Diamond Stripped - gonna need to raise the roof if she don't cap out the stretch


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 30, 2018)

Jack Herer

 

Blood Diamond - hope she's done stretching or gonna have to raise the roof!


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 1, 2018)

Testing..... a few pics filtered through tinted safety glasses. Trying to capture the scale of vert growing


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Testing..... a few pics filtered through tinted safety glasses. Trying to capture the scale of vert growing
> 
> View attachment 4208316 View attachment 4208317 View attachment 4208318


I know cameras distort it just enough that your left guessing a little. Ladies are looking good...


----------



## ConMer710 (Oct 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Had some major root issues due to water temps with the buckets being elevated up off the floor. Almost lost my whole garden but have it back on the rails now and looking strong as ever but basically cost me 2 harvests.
> 
> Essentially went to a Bato bucket type drain in my 5 gallon buckets with 100% Perlite as a media.
> 
> ...


By raising the buckets were you trying to raise or lower the water temp? Right now my DWC is in the basement and the temp stays consistently at 67 F. I did wrap it in foil tape so that is reflecting a good amount of heat.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 1, 2018)

ConMer710 said:


> By raising the buckets were you trying to raise or lower the water temp? Right now my DWC is in the basement and the temp stays consistently at 67 F. I did wrap it in foil tape so that is reflecting a good amount of heat.


Bucket raising was primarily a function of getting the plant sites above the reservoir for complete draining.
Water temps were an overlooked issue at the time.
Couldn't be happier than where I'm at now with the straight perlite for media. What little savings I was experiencing in not using media have been far outweighed by not needing to dump such high volumes of solution at nutrient change out.
I am also 100% certain the plants are noticeably more fragrant than when the roots were submerged in water 24/7


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Bucket raising was primarily a function of getting the plant sites above the reservoir for complete draining.
> Water temps were an overlooked issue at the time.
> Couldn't be happier than where I'm at now with the straight perlite for media. What little savings I was experiencing in not using media have been far outweighed by not needing to dump such high volumes of solution at nutrient change out.
> I am also 100% certain the plants are noticeably more fragrant than when the roots were submerged in water 24/7


Exactly my findings.. Now we go off the deep end and start talking about grounding rods. Lol...


----------



## ConMer710 (Oct 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Bucket raising was primarily a function of getting the plant sites above the reservoir for complete draining.
> Water temps were an overlooked issue at the time.
> Couldn't be happier than where I'm at now with the straight perlite for media. What little savings I was experiencing in not using media have been far outweighed by not needing to dump such high volumes of solution at nutrient change out.
> I am also 100% certain the plants are noticeably more fragrant than when the roots were submerged in water 24/7


What exactly do you mean by not using media?


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 1, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Testing..... a few pics filtered through tinted safety glasses. Trying to capture the scale of vert growing
> 
> View attachment 4208316 View attachment 4208317 View attachment 4208318


Nice man! Haha! You wouldn't dare turn that CFL on hu!!?..


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 1, 2018)

ConMer710 said:


> What exactly do you mean by not using media?


Roots in water


----------



## ConMer710 (Oct 2, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Roots in water


Sorry but I'm still missing something. Are you replacing expanded clay with pearlite or are you using some sort of drip system with 100% pearlite?


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 2, 2018)

ConMer710 said:


> Sorry but I'm still missing something. Are you replacing expanded clay with pearlite or are you using some sort of drip system with 100% pearlite?


Drip system with 5 gallon bucket full of perlite


----------



## ConMer710 (Oct 2, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Drip system with 5 gallon bucket full of perlite


Thanks for the knowledge. I built my first DIY RDWC and its working but definitely will be upgrading next run. The flow isn't good enough since I thought I could use 1/2 poly tubing. Next time I'll either go with 2 in pvc or a full on drip system. I'm guessing there is less maintenance on the drip system since you only have to change 1 rez.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 3, 2018)

ConMer710 said:


> Thanks for the knowledge. I built my first DIY RDWC and its working but definitely will be upgrading next run. The flow isn't good enough since I thought I could use 1/2 poly tubing. Next time I'll either go with 2 in pvc or a full on drip system. I'm guessing there is less maintenance on the drip system since you only have to change 1 rez.


I will drop this info here since I think you may find it helpful. Keep in mind I am a DWC / water hydro lover for over a decade with many many plant species and I have went to perlite as media.

These are typical DWC root zones at harvest..

 

This is a root mass from top drip on Hydroton.. 

 

Now this is a root system from a harvested Perlite plant... 

 

Now you tell me which looks like the healthier root environment??
I do also like coco too but not at this location. Dry out time between watering was just too long even with a healthy portion of perlite incorporated


----------



## ConMer710 (Oct 3, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> I will drop this info here since I think you may find it helpful. Keep in mind I am a DWC / water hydro lover for over a decade with many many plant species and I have went to perlite as media.
> 
> These are typical DWC root zones at harvest..
> 
> ...


Wow the difference is clear for sure. It might be the picture but it looks like the root mass on the pearlite is smaller. 

Is it similar to dwc in the sense of nutrient levels, rez temp? Or is it more than just different media and delivery system? I have seen special nutrient mixes for media like coco but I know pearlite doesn't hold much water so it seems like it would be close to hydro.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 3, 2018)

ConMer710 said:


> Wow the difference is clear for sure. It might be the picture but it looks like the root mass on the pearlite is smaller.
> 
> Is it similar to dwc in the sense of nutrient levels, rez temp? Or is it more than just different media and delivery system? I have seen special nutrient mixes for media like coco but I know pearlite doesn't hold much water so it seems like it would be close to hydro.


The Perlite root pic was a 1 gal so it was smaller.

Any nutrient that works in hydro works on perlite. It is inert. Hydro basically is anything that has no nutrients in the media and feeds the plants with the liquid solution.
Temps are a non issue with the perlite buckets.
Research "Bato Bucket" or "Dutch Pot". Those are the real Ag systems that "Hempy" is based on


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 4, 2018)

Week 4 and it's looking like Don King in here 

 

A little Mr Nice coming along as a filler


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 6, 2018)

Brother OneHit's Game is back on!


----------



## ConMer710 (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks amazing. What was your reason for going vertical? Ceiling height? Its looks like you needed the extra height for the girls to stretch out. Any other advantages to vertical?

I want to add some vertical light to my grow with some qb boards. They are so thin they would be perfect for side lights in a confined area.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 6, 2018)

ConMer710 said:


> Looks amazing. What was your reason for going vertical? Ceiling height? Its looks like you needed the extra height for the girls to stretch out. Any other advantages to vertical?
> 
> I want to add some vertical light to my grow with some qb boards. They are so thin they would be perfect for side lights in a confined area.


I can have a lot of plants but managing all those root zones just doesn't make sense to me. So, why not try to grow a smaller number of bigger almost outdoor sizes plants?? 
Vertical lighting fits the bill for that approach and also matures a canopy with a much greater depth
I am at 750W per 5x5 with NO A/C so not sure how any system is really gonna outdo that on efficiency. Now to just fine tune my growing and start smashing yields


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 16, 2018)

A few Monday night shots from the garden:


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> I will drop this info here since I think you may find it helpful. Keep in mind I am a DWC / water hydro lover for over a decade with many many plant species and I have went to perlite as media.
> 
> These are typical DWC root zones at harvest..
> 
> ...


Word
My new setup is Not going to be deep culture at all even though I've been a hydro guy for many moons...

My next setup is going to be a modified nft 
For efficiency, ease, cost ....I think I can go on


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> A few Monday night shots from the garden:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216505 View attachment 4216506 View attachment 4216507


Killin it.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 21, 2018)

Mr Nice coming down

 

Top shot of a big girl


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 23, 2018)

Another batch of Blood Diamond loaded to rock!

 

Jack Herer Chunking up nicely


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 28, 2018)

Sweet Black Angel is getting close


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 15, 2018)

Another down and in the drying closet 
Not too shabby for having lamps hung the wrong way?


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 20, 2018)

A little Black Rose Sampler coming along nicely:

 

Moves a pair of Black Rose from veg to flower this evening as well:
 

Loaded and ready to rock:

 


Then over on the other side of the room it's OneHitDone and The Bean Stock with Blood Diamond OG at week 5 
Also, that is Ringo's Gift CBD to down to the right of Blood Diamond


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 21, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day to all my Vertical Broski's / Gals!!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 22, 2018)

Amen.. So many blessings.. Keep crushing it!


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 28, 2018)

Black Rose coming down


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sexy bitch!


----------



## gr865 (Nov 29, 2018)

Love the color!


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 1, 2018)

Dude I want a seed or two of that plant


----------



## gr865 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey buddy, would love to hear what's up after harvest.
She was such a lovely lady!
Yield, fragrance, taste both inhale and exhale.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 24, 2019)

So I guess it's time for a garden update:
Well, being tied up super busy with home projects and getting hit with root aphids  the garden had been suffering the past few crops.
So I had to take step back and reassess the program.
It seems that the OG based genetics are in the highest demand and can be a bitch to grow and get good yields but those are where I need to steer the garden.
I tried them in the vert orientation and the stretch is just waaayyy too much to deal with, so I have layed the garden back down horizontal again for now and am working more on canopy management aspects.
I have also returned to the media I began my cannabis growing journey with, coco.
Gotta give some shout outs here -
@hybridway2 for giving me the courage to lay down trellis in my space where it is hard to have access (gonna be tough but I can see the benefit already)
@Prawn Connery for turning me onto the CX nutrients. Still some fine tuning to do and haven't pulled down a harvest with them yet but the plants have taken a 180 health wise, and these are OG's!
@gr865 I have stolen many of your ideas for your coco feed system after seeing what a solid success you are having in the root zone area.

Now for a few pics, watering system just set up tonight and not finalized but this is gonna make things such a breeze 
These girls are still in week 1 since flip and I am all set for a second layer of trellis when the time comes


----------



## gr865 (Jan 24, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> So I guess it's time for a garden update:Well, being tied up super busy with home projects and getting hit with root aphids  the garden had been suffering the past few crops.
> So I had to take step back and reassess the program.
> It seems that the OG based genetics are in the highest demand and can be a bitch to grow and get good yields but those are where I need to steer the garden.
> I tried them in the vert orientation and the stretch is just waaayyy too much to deal with, so I have layed the garden back down horizontal again for now and am working more on canopy management aspects.
> ...


Thanks for the shout out my friend. I might make one suggestion, you should get rid of the clear tubing, mainly the out put hose because it will retain water in it and you run the risk of algae forming the the hose, the suction should drain back out but I would change it also.
Good luck buddy!
GR


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 24, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Thanks for the shout out my friend. I might make one suggestion, you should get rid of the clear tubing, mainly the out put hose because it will retain water in it and you run the risk of algae forming the the hose, the suction should drain back out but I would change it also.
> Good luck buddy!
> GR


Definitely on the "to do list"
Just set up with what I had on hand for testing purposes.
Question, does 16 oz per minute sound about the same as what your able to get out of those bubbler stakes?
I went with the filter that has the built in 25lb regulator as the stakes definitely aren'y rated for full pump pressure


----------



## gr865 (Jan 24, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Definitely on the "to do list"
> Just set up with what I had on hand for testing purposes.
> Question, does 16 oz per minute sound about the same as what your able to get out of those bubbler stakes?
> I went with the filter that has the built in 25lb regulator as the stakes definitely aren'y rated for full pump pressure


I am not sure, never measured them, I am not using them on this grow. Was not enough gpm/gph to run 24 of those, pressure was fine but just not enough water. I love the way they work and wish I could use them on this grow.
My 30 gallon pressure reducer is inline, but I took it off this grow and not sure I will need it with these dripper's I am using.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 24, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> So I guess it's time for a garden update:
> Well, being tied up super busy with home projects and getting hit with root aphids  the garden had been suffering the past few crops.
> So I had to take step back and reassess the program.
> It seems that the OG based genetics are in the highest demand and can be a bitch to grow and get good yields but those are where I need to steer the garden.
> ...


Thnx, but I have a feeling this ain't your first rodeo. Lol! 
Looking real good there partna. I had Blood Diamond & Black Rose confused. Haven't seen your BloodDiomond yet.
Yeah, man. You got 4 beauties in there & can focus on the best flower sites. This will be nice. Big stretcher too right? 
Now only if you had an led set up to compare it to. All the lights u win from party cup comps you could have a real decent 5x5 covered by now. 
I noticed the prize lights went small this yr., like suitable for a party cup grow. Last yr was big gun prizes tho. 
Staying tuned! Like the feeding set-up. Need to do the same. Took a few big hits with the girls drying out on me when I'm not around. Deff doing the drain to waste this next round. With those two things done this might actually become fun again. Lol!
I think you'll yeild mo betta bud this way personally. Small branches growing off big ones on the lower half of the plants never seam to come out good enough for the bag unless it's one of those strains. Like my old OBB. Every bud getting the least amount of light (even reflected off a white floor) would be sweet. But that's a rarity.


----------



## TheHarvester (Feb 1, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> I will drop this info here since I think you may find it helpful. Keep in mind I am a DWC / water hydro lover for over a decade with many many plant species and I have went to perlite as media.
> 
> These are typical DWC root zones at harvest..
> 
> ...


It's all about the oxygen.


----------



## TheHarvester (Feb 1, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Black Rose coming down
> 
> View attachment 4240512


That's beautiful.


----------



## rob333 (Feb 2, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Happy Turkey Day to all my Vertical Broski's / Gals!!
> 
> View attachment 4237071


nice bamboo bro hehehe


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 3, 2019)

I will kind if keep this run of Blood Diamond OG Kush documented here even though it is not a vertical grow so that my bro's over here in the section that know what's going on can see how I do flatlander style vs my previous vertical attempts with this varietal 

Day 21 and the lady's are looking spectacular on the CX nutrient line.
Laid down the second layer of trellis and did the leaf strip this evening. What a pita with access only from the front - hopefully the hard work pays off in big dense sticky chunker nugs


----------



## gr865 (Feb 3, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> I will kind if keep this run of Blood Diamond OG Kush documented here even though it is not a vertical grow so that my bro's over here in the section that know what's going on can see how I do flatlander style vs my previous vertical attempts with this varietal
> 
> Day 21 and the lady's are looking spectacular on the CX nutrient line.
> Laid down the second layer of trellis and did the leaf strip this evening. What a pita with access only from the front - hopefully the hard work pays off in big dense sticky chunker nugs


Nice work there OHD, love the day 21 pruning, you shall be rewarded my friend. I am 20 days behind you, day 2 today.


----------



## Frajola (Feb 3, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> I will kind if keep this run of Blood Diamond OG Kush documented here even though it is not a vertical grow so that my bro's over here in the section that know what's going on can see how I do flatlander style vs my previous vertical attempts with this varietal
> 
> Day 21 and the lady's are looking spectacular on the CX nutrient line.
> Laid down the second layer of trellis and did the leaf strip this evening. What a pita with access only from the front - hopefully the hard work pays off in big dense sticky chunker nugs
> ...


nice "hair cut". Looks awesome. ....and yes ... "hopefully the hard work pays off in big dense sticky chunker nugs".


----------



## rob333 (Feb 3, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> I will kind if keep this run of Blood Diamond OG Kush documented here even though it is not a vertical grow so that my bro's over here in the section that know what's going on can see how I do flatlander style vs my previous vertical attempts with this varietal
> 
> Day 21 and the lady's are looking spectacular on the CX nutrient line.
> Laid down the second layer of trellis and did the leaf strip this evening. What a pita with access only from the front - hopefully the hard work pays off in big dense sticky chunker nugs
> ...


why they stretching so hard mate i have never seen a vert do that


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 3, 2019)

rob333 said:


> why they stretching so hard mate i have never seen a vert do that


Have you ever grown a true clone only cali OG?


----------



## rob333 (Feb 4, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Have you ever grown a true clone only cali OG?


canatonic atm gdp and white widow i have done vert a few time my mate runs vert and i follow sadens vert here never seen stretch that hard before not saying u are doing a bad job as they will fill out just crazy stretch


----------



## T-Time (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm a long time lurking in here and liking what You do 
Don't mind me. I will pull up a chair and enjoy the show.
Just wanted to say hello to vert fellow grower


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 11, 2019)

Figured I'd update the CX grow.
At day 29 and looking fine!

  

And a little Sweet Black Angel for @hybridway2


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 11, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Figured I'd update the CX grow.
> At day 29 and looking fine!
> 
> View attachment 4280270View attachment 4280271 View attachment 4280272 View attachment 4280273
> ...


Looking soooo good in there! That's awesome man. I'm jelly.
Always nice to see that SBA of yours. I miss that one.
Good work!. CX may be a keeper. I'm staying tuned, after 2 runs you'll know. Then I'll know, & you know that we know that on looking! Lol!


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 11, 2019)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## gr865 (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice recovery from the trim job.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 12, 2019)

︎ *Special Alert : HydroFarm releases Raptor DEEP Penetrator to combat Quantum Board Invasion!!* ︎

But seriously - OneHitDone Custom addition to the raptors to focus light right on the 5x5 and keep it off the walls.

Exhibit A - before Raptor Skirts

 




Now with Raptor Skirts:

   



I couldn't have designed a more perfect overlap right in the middle of the 5x10 had I tried:

 


And for you GML Fans - YES, he approves too!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2019)

Some nice "out of the box" thinking and creativity, One Hit.
In spite of gettin trolled by TTY early on, you perservered.
Well done, dude.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 22, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Some nice "out of the box" thinking and creativity, One Hit.
> In spite of gettin trolled by TTY early on, you perservered.
> Well done, dude.


Thanks Brother, I will update this run soon, She's looking good


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 23, 2019)

A few update shots on the CX grow as promised......
Tomorrow is the start of week 6 and she get's the Mighty Bloom Enhancer / Head Masta Only treatment 
This strain will run a full 9 weeks in my experience and plumps at the very end 

Brother @hybridway2 - Look, Still NO Cal-Mag


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 23, 2019)

Whsts goin in with the pics? Looks like they changed format & i can't view them . 
Did see earlier though. They look good bro. Looking forward to your final say on the CX . 
I ran a few experimental plants here & there & im seeing no purpling of the stems under the MH but am under the led. If fact the DayLight Blue cures the purple.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 23, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Whsts goin in with the pics? Looks like they changed format & i can't view them .
> Did see earlier though. They look good bro. Looking forward to your final say on the CX .
> I ran a few experimental plants here & there & im seeing no purpling of the stems under the MH but am under the led. If fact the DayLight Blue cures the purple.


I believe the whole website is having photo issues


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 25, 2019)

Jelly of that nice even canopy you got goin, One Hit.


----------



## Moflow (Feb 25, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> I believe the whole website is having photo issues


Some on here are having photon issues............lol


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Bend Over I Will Show You Some Deep Penetration <<<<<<<<<<< Know What Thats Called Yep The Long Dong Skull Fuck


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 2, 2019)

Headed into week 7 and going strong


----------



## gr865 (Mar 3, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Headed into week 7 and going strong View attachment 4292991


Damn, looking yummy! Way to go buddy!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 4, 2019)

A few more shots this evening just before lights on.....


----------



## gr865 (Mar 4, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> A few more shots this evening just before lights on.....


Frosty goodness there my friend!


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 11, 2019)

Into Week 8 and starting the flush


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 14, 2019)

Tossed in a couple Ringo's Gift CBD's and they are blowing up nicely


----------



## gr865 (Mar 15, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Tossed in a couple Ringo's Gift CBD's and they are blowing up nicely


What is your plan for the CBD's. FECO?
I would like to do a horizontal CBD grow at some point to make oil.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 15, 2019)

gr865 said:


> What is your plan for the CBD's. FECO?
> I would like to do a horizontal CBD grow at some point to make oil.


I am not sure what FECO is honestly 
I make a lot of coconut oil extract that goes into chocolates for my woman.
This strain also smokes and vapes lovely - looks and smells like a top shelf THC strain, only you just get a very slight uplifted feel with all the benefits of CBD along with it. Makes your body, muscles, joints almost feel weightless. Very medicinal variety.
This is one of the few clones I have picked up because I wanted a known, tested outcome


----------



## gr865 (Mar 15, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> I am not sure what FECO is honestly
> I make a lot of coconut oil extract that goes into chocolates for my woman.
> This strain also smokes and vapes lovely - looks and smells like a top shelf THC strain, only you just get a very slight uplifted feel with all the benefits of CBD along with it. Makes your body, muscles, joints almost feel weightless. Very medicinal variety.
> This is one of the few clones I have picked up because I wanted a known, tested outcome


Full (plant) Extracted Cannabis Oil
Sure would be nice to have access to quality clones. Would like to make some oil from a good CBD strain.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 19, 2019)

Well here we are at day 65 and it's just time. Would give these girls a little longer but due to timing and weeding out the last of some pest issues it's time to bring these down.
Who says you can't flower under Metal Halide? 
Some very hight quality nugs up top on these lady's, I may need to build 1 Shelf Higher! 
Off to the drying closet they go.....



 


And I would definitely say the Ringo's Gift CBD is liking CX Nutrients


----------



## gr865 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sweet! 
Loving Ringo's Gift.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 20, 2019)

Brother OneHitDone just checking in over here in the Vert Section and saying what's up to all the growers over here.
Still growing over here and have been surfing through some system revisions and finally feel that I'm rounding the corner to where I want my systems to be.
What I have finally come up with is an NFT system that has the channels filled with perlite and set up to drain to waste. After having a few unexplainable bouts of root issues in water culture I have decided to shelf that method for the time being.
Syterm is dialed so I can load 16 clones into 4 channels in veg and then just move them over to either 5x5 when I feel they are ready.
I have also incorporated some Vertical growing into both my veg and flower boxes. In veg I'm using wall systems for growing lettuce and other edible crops and in flower I'm using a wall system for producing my CBD varieties without getting in the way of main production.
Here's a few shots to catch up.

Veg Wall System:



Flower Box setup:



A little Blood Diamond OG getting close to flush time:



Wall CBD Production:



Channel is easily removable for training:



Clones taking root for next round:


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 20, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Quick update on the girls:
> Things are looking really good. They just got a foliar so that's why their looking like they've been ridden hard and put away wet lol
> 
> View attachment 3679551 View attachment 3679552
> ...


@hybridway2 this was 5ml per gallon Flora Nova and NOTHING else on tap water!


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 26, 2019)

I've switched to Ushio lamps and have been running a 600W OptiBlue MH dimmed to 440W to cover my whole veg and have been very happy with the result.
Not to mention all of the killer greens I'm able to produce with the "Stray light" that would otherwise be reflecting off the wall.


----------



## hybridway2 (Dec 26, 2019)

Looking good Pizon!
Using the walls was a great idea to catch that lost light & make good use of it.
Really digging the CBD Wall bud!
This is where led track lighting would be useful/helpful or better yet just 1, 14w ,5k , screw in SPOT-LIGHT per cbd plant. 
The 12-14w spot lights are so underrated. 
Just cuz i know you don't believe & LED is a curse word in your house, i ask that you just do x2 so you can compare. 
Being Spots & not Flood lights, they are lensed, focused, can be used from a distance & wont send stray light. 
Highly recommend seeing the difference.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 26, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Looking good Pizon!
> Using the walls was a great idea to catch that lost light & make good use of it.
> Really digging the CBD Wall bud!
> This is where led track lighting would be useful/helpful or better yet just 1, 14w ,5k , screw in SPOT-LIGHT per cbd plant.
> ...


Killing me Homie 
Have you forgot all the lettuce tests I did with single led spot lights? Those things get their asses handed to them by T5's.
No way they can compare to the light the cbd plants are currently getting from a 1000W lamp.
Plus I'm just done with the lite-brite led wiring jungle bs. Those lamps lack Far Red which we both know is very important to not grow bonsai plants


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 28, 2019)

Thought I'd drop in a little update over here.
Start of week 4 for these Green Cracks



CBD Wall plants are also coming along nicely.




Flushing on these Blood Diamond OG's and should be harvesting in the next week.




Over in veg I am all reloaded for the next round with Cherry Pie and will top them in the next few days so they are ready when the Blood Diamond is harvested.



Time for some East Coast meets West Coast - Gonna run some Fuel Bomb, compliments of brother @hybridway2


----------



## gr865 (Dec 29, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Thought I'd drop in a little update over here.
> Start of week 4 for these Green Cracks
> 
> View attachment 4445211View attachment 4445212
> ...


Looking GR8 there my friend.
Will you cut the undergrowth below the screen as the plants get taller?
Going to do an update today also.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 29, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Looking GR8 there my friend.
> Will you cut the undergrowth below the screen as the plants get taller?
> Going to do an update today also.


There's 2 layers of trellis there and they are clean below the bottom layer.
This variety didn't shoot for the moon stretch like I was expecting but the space is filled pretty well .


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 29, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> There's 2 layers of trellis there and they are clean below the bottom layer.
> This variety didn't shoot for the moon stretch like I was expecting but the space is filled pretty well .


Looks great man, nice job.

I was curious about the wall setup, how are those plants fed? is that like a nft hybrid or what? You have probably mentioned it already, pardon my laziness lol

Very clean job on everything tho, best of luck


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 29, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Looks great man, nice job.
> 
> I was curious about the wall setup, how are those plants fed? is that like a nft hybrid or what? You have probably mentioned it already, pardon my laziness lol
> 
> Very clean job on everything tho, best of luck


Yes, it is a channel that would normally be set up for nft but I just made some "Stops" for then ends of the channel (drainage holes on the downhill side obviously) and fill the channel with straight perlite.
It is fed by a single line on the uphill side of the channel. Waters twice a day to runoff. 
The system is performing flawlessly and eliminates the water culture root system disease woes. 

You can see the nutrient feed line on the left end of the channel in this pic


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 29, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Yes, it is a channel that would normally be set up for nft but I just made some "Stops" for then ends of the channel (drainage holes on the downhill side obviously) and fill the channel with straight perlite.
> It is fed by a single line on the uphill side of the channel. Waters twice a day to runoff.
> The system is performing flawlessly and eliminates the water culture root system disease woes.
> 
> ...


I like it, slick

Thanks for explaining


----------



## hybridway2 (Dec 30, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> I like it, slick
> 
> Thanks for explaining


Right! He's the only grower i see running nft. I gotta give you some serious credit OHD. 
You've eliminated the unneeded nutes that when laying around can be dangerous to a well planned feeding schedule. Especially when i personally am stoned AF n see over a $G worth of worthless to me nutes laying around to complicate matters. 
Got the NFT working Perfectly & still make time to run tests & help my ass. Haha! 
Good man this OHD is. 
Having a real hard time following through with the tossing of the nutes.
Once i know what's what i will. 
The GH vs Jacks Veg run using your recommended recipe for GH is going well. So well in fact that its going to be nearly impossible to choose. 
Will be posting updates on that soon. Guess the decision will come down to the roots, n we'll know this wk during transplant. 
Thanks brother OHD for the help in battling my LedDefficiency too.
Hoping that FB is a hit for you. Perfect for that NFT design as its a super stretcher & may even need x3 netts. Will produce nice spear shaped tops with chunky nugs all the way down. Some branches Cola up pretty well too. Interseted to see how she does under the HPS. 
Good job!


----------



## gr865 (Dec 30, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Brother OneHitDone just checking in over here in the Vert Section and saying what's up to all the growers over here.
> Still growing over here and have been surfing through some system revisions and finally feel that I'm rounding the corner to where I want my systems to be.
> What I have finally come up with is an NFT system that has the channels filled with perlite and set up to drain to waste. After having a few unexplainable bouts of root issues in water culture I have decided to shelf that method for the time being.
> Syterm is dialed so I can load 16 clones into 4 channels in veg and then just move them over to either 5x5 when I feel they are ready.
> ...


Very clean setup there OHD!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 6, 2020)

Thought I'd post a little update on how things are going.
Side B Harvested, cleaned, and ready for reload tomorrow.

CBD Wall is coming alone nicely.






Side A is in week 5 with these Green Crack's
Nice and clean underneath and no bug issues!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 7, 2020)

Batch of Cherry Pie got moved from veg to flower tonight....






Shot of the Green Crack almost rounding out week 5


----------



## ToneOZ (Jan 7, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah- they're the way, all right.
> 
> Ignoring the manufacturer's recommendations about lamp mounting and orientation invites spectrum shift and early lamp failure.


Moat hids are mouted vertically in a factory type workplace setting. Cant honestly say ive ever seen mainteneance change a bulb tho im sure they do.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 7, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Batch of Cherry Pie got moved from veg to flower tonight....
> 
> View attachment 4451390
> 
> ...


Your GC looks like a good One.
That strain was a big hit out here some yrs back. Good to see someone running it, have not since back then.
Very nice NFT (NoFuckinProblems) bro.!
Is that Wall Letti i see above?
I remember back when i first started growing, Saying to my buddy how one could flower just about anywhere that orange light hit in the room & almost got crazy with Wall mounting but didn't. This was back when i made a huge mistake on my count n paid dearly for it.
Anyhoot, awesome to see you utilizing that often overlooked space.
Freakin Cherry Pie looks like a banger too.
Man, w/o good genetics its like pissing against the wind. My fist yr in my current room was all random, scrappy, crappy genetics. Did not know what i know now about Pheno-Hunting, S-1's, yadda, yadda.
So important. 
Gotta find you a nice SweetBlackAngel or maybe that GC can replace it if it has similar Traits?


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 8, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Your GC looks like a good One.
> That strain was a big hit out here some yrs back. Good to see someone running it, have not since back then.
> Very nice NFT (NoFuckinProblems) bro.!
> Is that Wall Letti i see above?
> ...


Yep, lettuce and Kale chilling above the cannabis. Best tasting / freshest greens in town!
This GC has a very nice sweet hazy note. Similar to what the SBA was. Just gotta see if the nug structure stacks up on a full run, then I will know if she stays or if she goes.


----------



## 2com (Jan 8, 2020)

I really like your setup, man. Very cool, and smart. It looks like work from someone who's setup a few before, no doubt. Haha. I might use that idea for a wall setup that's a "bonus" to try some cbd. Great ideas, man.

Thanks.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 9, 2020)

Green Crack just into week 6


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 13, 2020)

So here we go with another wacky OneHitDone creation.
Me and the standard Aerocloners just can't seem to get along so I got to brain storming.
Inspire by the GH RainForest - I Bring to you the OneHit Cool Mist Cloner!
Modded a Vicks Cool Mist humidifier as a sprayer / mister for a cloner. This should remedy the water temp issues I keep having with standard submersible pump / sprayer cloners.
I'll keep this updated as to if it actually works.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 13, 2020)

A little shot of the Green Cracks coming along




A little lettuce problem going on in here as well. Time to do some chopping and make the big salad!


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Idk if you're McGyver or the Mad scientist from "Back to the Future". Lol!


----------



## 2com (Jan 13, 2020)

@OneHitDone Hey, can you tell me about that water pump mounted to the wall. Is that one of those "RV" pumps, like this https://www.amazon.com/Diaphragm-Priming-Gallons-Marine-Demand/dp/B00P8BE6S8/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=rv+pump&qid=1578942502&sr=8-7?

What's it's job? I was thinking (based off seeing it in another's thread) of using one for top feed, with 1/4" tubing and manifolds (like orbit, floraflex, etc.)

I figure these might be better suited for that purpose, higher psi, lower flow (for keeping rockwool or coco the perfect moisture and even drain to waste).

I like how you made that cloner lid with two layers so pucks could be recessed. Is the foam glued together?

Thanks.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 13, 2020)

2com said:


> @OneHitDone Hey, can you tell me about that water pump mounted to the wall. Is that one of those "RV" pumps, like this https://www.amazon.com/Diaphragm-Priming-Gallons-Marine-Demand/dp/B00P8BE6S8/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=rv+pump&qid=1578942502&sr=8-7?
> 
> What's it's job? I was thinking (based off seeing it in another's thread) of using one for top feed, with 1/4" tubing and manifolds (like orbit, floraflex, etc.)
> 
> ...


Yes it is similar to that pump. I like that one with the threaded fittings better than the ones I have with barbs but these were dirt cheap on amazon. You can see the 12V power supple right next to it.
Currently it is going to be used for pumping the water out of the clone reservoir.

I did use the same pump for a tip drip system and it worked very well - just be ready for the noise if the pump you choose sounds like this one. You can see what I had set up here:
 #532 

The layers of foam have a couple dabs of hot glue between them but also the 4 screws are going through both layers and into an 1/4" ABS plastic plate that is on the bottom of the foam for the motor assembly to sit on


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Whats this a small filter? Whats the white thing? 
Clean work bro.!


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 13, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Whats this a small filter? Whats the white thing?
> Clean work bro.!View attachment 4455690


The white thing is just the fittings adapting the barb hose fitting to the end of the filter assembly - that is a combo Filter / 30psi pressure regulator


----------



## 2com (Jan 13, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> You can see the 12V power supple right next to it.


In the post you linked? I don't see it. But just a 12v power supply (probably one in a box from an old device, haha), right?
EDIT: I see it.


OneHitDone said:


> I did use the same pump for a tip drip system and it worked very well - just be ready for the noise if the pump you choose sounds like this one. You can see what I had set up here:
> #532


Cool. Year, loud hey. My other concern is the pressure. I guess some type of pressure regulator is needed to bring down to a manageable psi, such as? Haha. I think the 5gph pumps like this run about 135-150psi? Haha.


OneHitDone said:


> The layers of foam have a couple dabs of hot glue between them but also the 4 screws are going through both layers and into an 1/4" ABS plastic plate that is on the bottom of the foam for the motor assembly to sit on


Nice, doubt I could find some nice abs like that, but maybe could find something to replace. Nice one man.


----------



## 2com (Jan 13, 2020)

I just realized, yes @gr865 is the guy I first came across that style of pump being used. Didn't realize was same guy. I need to figure out what's needed for about 18-20 plants, as far as pump (psi, volume) to run enough manifolds/drippers for them. I was thinking 2 lines per plant (redundancy) with 8 port manifolds.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 13, 2020)

2com said:


> I just realized, yes @gr865 is the guy I first came across that style of pump being used. Didn't realize was same guy. I need to figure out what's needed for about 18-20 plants, as far as pump (psi, volume) to run enough manifolds/drippers for them. I was thinking 2 lines per plant (redundancy) with 8 port manifolds.


Pretty simply to figure out - the pump you linked is 3 gallons a minute x 60 minutes = 180 Gallons per hour

An emitter like this is 13gallon an hour wide open (which you would not do) so 180 / 13 = 13.84 emitters





Adjustable Full Circle Bubbler Assembly







www.raindrip.com





If your running hardware store type irrigation just use one of the inline pressure regulators or the filter / regulator combo as I posted above.
Works like a charm and the distribution is very even


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 20, 2020)

CBD plants pulled of the wall for a little leaf plucking.....


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 21, 2020)

Well Lookie here - the humidifier cloner is working


----------



## pd22 (Jan 31, 2020)

most of it is horizontal?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 31, 2020)

pd22 said:


> most of it is horizontal?


Onehitdone is more of a jedi that bounces between one creative method to the next... You'll find at riu that sometimes you get a thread established then next thing you know all your collaborations just flow to it. A change is better than a rest!


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Jan 31, 2020)

You guys ever try .... horizontal growing?


----------



## gr865 (Jan 31, 2020)

I think we have tried most methods of growing. I know I still switch between methods almost yearly. I will do a Vertical grow, take clones and the use those to do the second yearly grow which is horizontal.


----------



## 2com (Feb 1, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I think we have tried most methods of growing. I know I still switch between methods almost yearly. I will do a Vertical grow, take clones and the use those to do the second yearly grow which is horizontal.


It's hard not to experiment and switch it up, trying new things.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2020)

2com said:


> It's hard not to experiment and switch it up, trying new things.


Keeps me from getting bored.


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 5, 2020)

gotta try that upside down growing


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> gotta try that upside down growing


Tried it. It's a great way to get nutrient solution in your buds.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Tried it. It's a great way to get nutrient solution in your buds.


Yes but gravity makes them stretch too much.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 5, 2020)

Green Crack day 63


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 17, 2020)

Green Crack is down


----------



## gr865 (Feb 17, 2020)

Loving the colors, and really enjoyed the buzz I got when I bought some GC in Colorado.


----------



## Nizza (May 28, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Well Lookie here - the humidifier cloner is working
> 
> View attachment 4461985View attachment 4461986


Curious as to what genetics you chose for CBD? I tried a pack and got some hermies


----------



## OneHitDone (May 28, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Curious as to what genetics you chose for CBD? I tried a pack and got some hermies


I tried DinaMed by DinaFem and had a hermiefest also.
I run Ringo's Gift Clone only for cbd now. Wouldn't know its a CBD visually inspecting an smelling the flowers 









Ringo’s Gift (Katie’s Cut) (CBD strain) | HendRx Seeds & Clones


Ringo's Gift (The Katie Cut) clone is 24:1 CBD cannabis cultivar made from a cross of Harle-Tsu and ACDC bred by the Southern Humboldt Seed Collective.




www.hendrx.farm





I did have SuzyQ but the Ringo is a much nicer genetic.


----------



## rob333 (May 28, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> CBD plants pulled of the wall for a little leaf plucking.....
> 
> View attachment 4460980


got a 6 chamber nfc in my shed be to worried to use it tho thought maybe the rez was not big enough but that seems ok whats ya veg time ?


----------



## rob333 (May 28, 2020)

Wizard of Nozs said:


> You guys ever try .... horizontal growing?
> 
> View attachment 4468738


whats with the clover in ya pots ?


----------



## OneHitDone (May 29, 2020)

rob333 said:


> got a 6 chamber nfc in my shed be to worried to use it tho thought maybe the rez was not big enough but that seems ok whats ya veg time ?


That last nft run was vegges less than 2 weeks from routed clone if I remember correctly.
I've since moved on to organic soil.


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Jun 13, 2020)

rob333 said:


> whats with the clover in ya pots ?



Clover is a way of fixing the nitrogen source in my medium. The roots are always dying off and the worms in turn feed on them as well. Sorry, I have been away for a while.

I also plant celosia in there too just for shits. The clover also helps out the living environment by keeping moister above the soil for a little longer. I have lots of beneficial bugs in there. When the grow is finished, I'll let the medium dry out and they chill out till the next one starts.

However this is the official answer you may be seeking.
*Clover* and symbiotic rhizobia bacteria found in root nodules can fix large amounts of N from the air (Figure 1). This reduces or eliminates the need for N fertilizer in fields having good *clover* stands. However, the rhizobia bacteria only fix enough N for it and the *clover* plant host.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> I guess it's time to introduce myself over here in the Vertical Growing section of the forum. Typically I have been lurking around in the "LED and Other" section of the site but I have decided to give some vertical growing a try. I am always keeping my eye on the other lighting techs but for getting things rolling I will be using all HID for now. Waiting on you @ttystikk to show us if cobs are the way for vertical!
> 
> Ok, I went from a 3x4 multi-level veg / pre-flower box with a dedicated final flower 5x5 which will now be a 4x5x8ft tall single level veg with a 5x5x8ft tall final flower box.
> My plan is to have 4 vert monsters in the 5x5 at any given time. Staggering my timing so 2 will be harvested approximately monthly and two new vegged up beasts swapped in.
> ...


What exactly is vertical growing?


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 21, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> What exactly is vertical growing?


Pretty much just growing the plants vertically as they normally would vs spreading them horizontally. Some people will spread them out on a screen like this. But you are lighting the plant from the center of the room. Or in the case of led vertical grows the side.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 22, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> What exactly is vertical growing?


In the tent wrapped around the light, one plant removed.


Individual plants on the screens.


----------



## SupraSPL (Oct 5, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> So here we go with another wacky OneHitDone creation.
> Me and the standard Aerocloners just can't seem to get along so I got to brain storming.
> Inspire by the GH RainForest - I Bring to you the OneHit Cool Mist Cloner!
> Modded a Vicks Cool Mist humidifier as a sprayer / mister for a cloner. This should remedy the water temp issues I keep having with standard submersible pump / sprayer cloners.
> ...


Awesome contraption man! And is the orange cat lazy, friendly, hungry, male and loves canna leaves?


----------

